# The Sky Breathes All Life - IC



## tylermalan (Oct 4, 2005)

Alright, we’re going to use Invisible Castle to make your rolls, and I generally like a narrative approach to describing what your characters do and how they act (as per this game for an example), but if you would prefer to do it more traditionally, here’s some rules that I like using for posting:

Actions in *asterisk*
Thoughts in _italics_
Text in color unique to each character and in “quotes”
Spoilers for rolls, linking the Invisible Castle page within.  Also use spoilers for OOC stuff and secret information 

Regardless of which way you want to express your character, try to use color and quotes for text, and spoilers for rolls and OOC anyway.

*[size=+3]The Sky Breathes All Life[/size]​*
Background/Introduction​
The large nations of Constancy ruled by King Gregory Constantine, The Perfect Carving ruled by Head Cleric Kurak of Moradin, and Neila ruled by Highmage Dable Lakefront lived in relative peace.  After repelling multiple significant incursions of all manner of creatures over their century-long histories with each other, the leaders of each had come to learn that the only way to exist was to co-exist.  This was especially evident after a massive incursion of Orcs allied with Lizardmen to the north that threatened to wipe out every other nation 500 years ago.  
Open trade had been in effect for more than a hundred years, and everyone was so prosperous that it often seemed to the common man that there was no distinction between the three great countries aside from climate and often publicly voiced disputes over mere acres of land.  War was unheard of, though small skirmishes in border towns were barely more common.  Though on the surface things seemed as though nothing could go wrong, matters were not nearly as simple underneath.

Political Tension​
The leading Dwarves of The Perfect Carving had a bit of religious zealotry among their ranks, and often went to the extreme with sending missionaries and religious diplomats into the other nations.  Though they worshipped the God of Dwarves, they saw no reason why he wouldn't want more followers regardless of race, and openly accepted anyone into their organization of worshippers, though only Dwarves could become clerics, save a few very rare exceptions.  This not only annoyed the Elves of Neila, but often times angered them, which resulted in an exile of multiple groups of religious Dwarves from the woodlands throughout the years.  This was seen as a bit extreme by the Dwarves, and as such, religious peace between the two nations was not common.
The situation was never helped by the Elves perceived - and often expressed - superiority over the other races and countries.  Trade was controlled more strictly in Neila than in any other nation, as they wanted to ensure racial inequality in favor of themselves and control market prices in favor of their natively produced goods.  This overall attitude generally spilled over into every aspect of the Elves relations with the other races and nations, including the races that lived within Neila.  In addition, the first appearance of Half-Orcs came about just after the major Orcish incursion into Human lands 500 years ago, which the Elves immediately despised.  They saw the half-blooded to be an aberration, a dangerous threat and overall unnatural entity to be kept from Elven lands, and as such, there are no Half-Elves in existence.  Needless-to-say, the Elves had better relations with the Humans than with the Dwarves, due mainly in part to the greater size of the Human lands compared to the Dwarven lands (referring to necessity in trade), and to the general religious neutrality the Humans exhibited.
The Humans and Dwarves were not as friendly towards each other, however, due to the war held between the two in centuries past.  All of the conflict was over land and a particular town called Hardfought, and the Human nation eventually emerged as the victor, claiming all the land in dispute, including Hardfought.  The Dwarves and Humans have been at odds ever since, and only over the past few decades have things eased up a bit.

The Leading​
In recent years, the Dwarves of the Perfect Carving had begun to develop technology that would eventually lead to the construction of airships.  Once the Elves of Neila caught wind of this, they conscripted the best Gnomish engineers in the country to develop the same technology.  Due to the gap in power between the Dwarves and Elves, the Elves caught up to the Dwarves technology relatively quickly, and both were approaching the actual production of the airships.  During this time, the Humans became increasingly irritated at the tyrannical control the Elves exercised over the trade market going into and out of Neila, and skirmishes started to erupt in the borderlands between Constancy and the Elven lands, which continued for a few years.
After constant negotiations, the Elves grew too tired of arguing and attacked the Human lands with their newly built airships referred to as the Double A's, or Augmented Automatons.  Charged and sailed by magic with mechanical support, these flying ships could cover great distances much faster than any other vessel and were outfitted with enough firepower (consisting of cannons that fired Thunderstones, among other things) to support large-scale conflicts.  After completely decimating the Human cities of Milys and Sharniq, the forces of King Constantine struck back, and the first battle of the war was fought at a small Gnomish fringe settlement called the Green Gaggle.  This is where it all began, an instance referred to as The Leading.
The Gnome Malexander was a scientific and magical leader of the community of the Green Gaggle.  One night, he awoke with a start from an alien dream of Half-Orcs and other odd half-beings.  Everyone seemed to notice a change in Malexander as he constantly pondered this dream in the following weeks.  Eventually, his curiosity got the better of him, and some say, insanity did, too.  
He set out with his apprentices to capture a Human boy named Ecord and an Elven girl named Skryala as he slowly slipped farther from society.  Over the following months through magic, coercion, and manipulation, Malexander warped the children to his own particular needs, eventually leading to the conception of a female child between the two, all unbeknownst to the other leaders of the Green.  A mere week after the girl was born, the border dispute between the Elves and Humans erupted in its first battle, which was held within and around the Gnomish community.  
As the battle ensued, the Elves discovered Malexander's hideout beneath his home - containing Malex, his apprentices, Ecord, Skryala, and their Half-Elven offspring.  At the same time, Human soldiers burst into the house, and in the ensuing chaos Malexander escaped, as did Ecord and Skryala, now in love with each other.  All of Malex's apprentices were killed, and the Half-Elf was captured by the Elven forces, even though the Humans ended up winning the battle and keeping control over the Green Gaggle.  Malexander, Ecord, and Skryala have not been seen since.

The Sky Erupts​
The land was fraught with turmoil.  The Elves of Neila went ballistic with the discovery of the Half-Elf, claiming that the Humans were responsible for this abomination, as none of their kind would ever do such a thing.  The Humans denied the Elves accusations, citing negligence on the part of the Elves, and saying that it wasn't as bad as the Elves were making it out to be while pointing out a rogue Gnome as the individual culprit.  The following year consisted of much conflict and a very tense cease-fire, as both sides argued and debated over many things, including the fate of the Half-Elf child.  
It wasn't long until the Elves had whipped themselves into a frenzy, which is when they first struck.  After a week of constant defeats at the hands of the Elven Double A's, the Humans called out for help from their Dwarven neighbors.  Seeing this as a good opportunity to test their mettle and technology and as a way to expand into Human lands to hopefully gain a political foothold, Head Cleric Kurak accepted the alliance, along with a tribute of land.  Suddenly, the Humans had airships of their own, and the tide started to turn against Neila.  Care for the Half-Elf's well being was forgotten and she was thought to be dead or otherwise imprisoned, though no one knew for sure.
_________________________________________________

Now you sit on the morning of the eve of the largest airship campaign ever launched.  Spending the last 3 days in a tent city surrounding the staging area, you are among your fellow shipmates, each preparing his or her things for the morning flight.  You’ve had plenty of time to meet most of the people that you will each be working with, and in some cases, that includes each other.  There are mobile shops of every kind among the grounds, providing for almost any service you could need, though luxuries are inherently absent, save the ale, which is in plentiful supply thanks to the Dwarves.  The past 2 nights, your leadership has kept things relatively quiet, but today they have decided to loosen their grip a bit, as tomorrow the fighting will begin.  You have one day and one night before takeoff.

*[See spoilers for additional information regarding individual characters.]*


----------



## tylermalan (Oct 5, 2005)

*Let's get started!*

Shayuri - Lily Foster:
[sblock]Not much to say here, you said it well enough yourself!  You've been in the military for about a year and have gained minor rank while serving.  You're currently assigned to a special combat unit focusing on support.  As far as the other characters go, Alister Delbraeth commands your unit from 4 steps up from your supervisor, so you know who he is but have never met him.  You also know Jonathan Vars personally, as he has been involved with keeping up on the maintenance of the rest of your unit's equipment, and occasionally, your own, though your relationship has been very business-like.  You've also had recent personal dealings with Duncan Freehold, a shipwright, who seems to know more about certain things than he should.  You generally associate with other members of your unit.[/sblock]

AmorFati - Poleil:
[sblock]You have been hired on by the ship's captain, Lucius Delbraeth, to protect his son, Alister.  Alister is not aware of your assignment, and he is not to know.  Unbeknownst to the captain however, you are also there to ensure that the best front-line soldier on the ship, Jargis the Block, does not survive the trip.  You somewhat know Sye Dillinger, a local entertainer and military advisor, as she performs in the common areas that you frequent in order to keep up your guise as a harlot.[/sblock]

Eluvan - Alister Delbraeth:
[sblock]Simple enough, you are in command of quite a few units and organizations on the ship, including a special combat unit focusing on support (though you're more than a few ranks up from that unit).  Your father relies on you to make important decisions concerning the day-to-day operations of the ship's maintenance as well.  Concerning the other characters, you personally know Jonathan Vars, the ship's master craftsman and maintenance supervisor, who also crafted your rapier personally.  You also know Sye Dillinger, as she is one of your advisors concerning the lower ranks of the enlisted forces and she knows much about Elven fighting tactics.  You generally associate with your father's friends and upper ranking officers.[/sblock]

Nonlethal Force - Sye Dillinger:
[sblock]You are an advisor to Alister Delbraeth concerning the lower ranks on the ship and Elven fighting tactics.  Also, you are familiar with a woman named Poleil, a relatively popular harlot who frequents the common areas that you entertain in your off-time.  You are well known on the ship and are friend to many. [/sblock]

Jemal - Jonathan Vars:
[sblock]You are the supervisor of all military Civil Engineering jobs and general maintenance of the ship to which you are assigned.  You personally know Alister Delbraeth and his father and ship's captain, Lucius Delbraeth, and you personally crafted Alister's rapier.  You're also somewhat familiar with Lily Foster, a member of the Special Support Combat Unit.[/sblock]

Lord Wyrm - Duncan Freehold (Vaeris):
[sblock]Under the alias Duncan Freehold, you are assigned to a particularly nondescript division of shipwrights, answering ultimately to the ship's maintenance supervisor, Jonathan Vars.  You are also there in supervision of the woman Poleil as she attempts to protect the captain's son, Alister Delbraeth, and as she attempts to rid the ship of its finest front-line soldier, Jargis the Block.  She does not know who you are, or that you're there to watch her.  While serving, you've noticed the talents of a young warlock named Lily Foster assigned to the Special Support Combat Unit, and have made contact with her to hopefully bring her in contact with the organizations you frequent (if you so choose).[/sblock]

If you have a specific objective, it doesn't actually start until you're physically on board the ship.  In the days prior to boarding, most of you have only your daily duties to tend to, which end in the evening, giving you time to peruse your surroundings for anything you might need, and to make any other relations you might want to make.  

You each awaken in your tent or your unit's tent, as the previous night's escapades brought each of you back home, alone or with friends.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 5, 2005)

OOC:
[Sblock]Didn't know exactly where Sye was beginning, so I assumed that she would be found in a gathering place of the troops - perhaps with their leaders or perhaps not.  One of those off-duty times you spoke of earlier.  If this is not a suitable place to begin, please tell me and I'll correct.  Also, I am claiming the color OLIVE for Sye if that is acceptable.[/Sblock]

Sye sits, tuning her fiddle for a small amount of time.  As she narrows in on the instrument being tuned, she picks up the tempo of her playing.  Soothingly the bow slices through the air over the strings.  As she runs up and down the scales to test the tuning, she runs through a familiar tuning song with the lyrics appropriately changed to meet the current situation.

"When we fly through the air, a hunting we will go!
Let's not have any despair, for a hunting we will go!
We shall go get us some elves, for the battle has begun!
For now there's blood to be shed, for the battle has ........... begun!"

She holds the tune one the second to last word in the line, 'has,' only to finish of the stanza with two quick strokes of the bow against the string as she sings the last two syllables of the last line.  She turns to those around her and lifts her bow adding, "Here here!  Come now, lads and lasses.  Pick up those sorry faces!  Lift your chins up.  Nothing quite so nice as rising up to the challenge of the morning, or at least that's what Jacobus used to say to me as we toured the land looking for inns to play in.  Who's up to the task at hand, let me hear your cheer!"


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Oct 5, 2005)

[sblock]OOC:
Claiming royal blue for Vaeris[/sblock]

Duncan sprang awake with a start.  This was the third week in a row that the nightmare had persisted, he looked out the flap in his tent.  The cool morning air clung to his skin like velvet.  Duncan splashed some water on his face and got dressed in his artisan's clothing.  He took care to conceal the scar on his neck, scars like that provoked questions and questions led to death.  He stepped outside his tent and moved purposefully to the airship.  Waving at the guard sat near his workstation he set about tiding the place while the images of his dream played through his head once more.

The images of the vampire were hard to shake, but the ones of the priestess Cailin were far more imbedded.  He had accomplished his mission but at what cost.  When he had returned to the temple broken and bruised the clerics took him in and nursed him to health, however in order to restore him they took many of the magic items he had plundered from the enemies of the church.  Cailin would never have done that, she loved him enough that she accepted the death he dealt her.  The nightmares would persist still from that great sin.  It did not help that his new target superficially resembled Cailin.

Finishing cleaning his work area it occured to Duncan he had not yet eaten.  He moved to one of the mesh tents and sat down to a quiet meal.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 5, 2005)

In a tent still only dimly lit through the seams of heavy canvas, Lily opened her eyes and took a deep breath. Four others shared the tent, but all of them were still asleep. Even so, Lily grabbed her clothes off a nearby chair where she'd left them the previous night; folded and ready to wear, and took them under her covers so she could dress. It wasn't that she thought she was bad-looking. But she hated leaving her pale, milky-white skin exposed. Especially where others might see it.

Finally dressed in all but armor, Lily stalked into the gathering daylight to see about some breakfast. The smell coming from the mess tents was wood fire and roasting grease and hot cider...her stomach growled just getting near it. On pushing the flap aside, she noted that there weren't all that many people here this early. On the other hand, there were more than usual. The coming battle hung over the camp like a pall...disturbing not just her sleep, it seemed.

Lily made her way to one of the servers and asked for a slice of the roasted ham, with cheese if there was any, and a soup bowl along with a mug of the cider. With her spoils, she made her way to a table that a few others were at, took a seat, and started eating. Her mind wandered back to her dreams as she ate, turning her expression unconciously pensive.

(tag, anyone in the mess tent )


----------



## tylermalan (Oct 6, 2005)

Duncan:

[sblock]You see the young warlock that you've been watching closely walk into the mess tent in which you're eating.  She gets some food and has a seat, alone, a few tables away from you.[/sblock]


----------



## Eluvan (Oct 6, 2005)

Alister awakens early, as usual, and spends a considerable amount of time preparing for the day ahead - washing, dressing, polishing everything that could be polished, and combing his hair until every aspect of his appearance is immaculate. It is a routine to him, since his father has always insisted on him being perfectly groomed. As he does so his mind is filled with no real excitement or anticipation of the day ahead. He will have considerable responsibility in the running of the airship that he'll soon be boarding, but the idea isn't exactly thrilling to him. Just another of his father's tests, to all intents and purposes. It hardly even occurs to him that if he fails this test lives may be lost. He's used to thinking about things coldly and tactically. As he goes about his morning routine his face is set and dispassionate, and it doesn't change as he completes his preparations and steps out of his tent, setting off briskly to the officer's mess tent. 

 He doesn't really take in his surroundings - the early morning sunlight starting to warm the night's chill air, the slight breeze that blows across the waking encampment, the smells of smoke and cooking coming from his destination. He is aware of all of them, but he does not really notice or savour the sensations. He steps into the tent and makes his way to the seat next to his father that is always reserved for them. He sits down with a formal "Good morning commander", delivered without any glance at his father.


----------



## tylermalan (Oct 6, 2005)

OOC:  After the morning routine, you can each just give me a basic description of what you want to accomplish for the day, if anything, including that night.  I will assume your basic chores and duties are taken care of throughout the day, and we can move on afterwards.

Alister:

[sblock]"Well sir, good morning to you, too.  I assume your night went well last night?..."

Your father trails off as two other ranking officers enter the tent, standing to greet them formally.  No one else in the tent pays you any mind.  After your father sits back down, he engages in conversation with the others at the table, occasionally pausing to sneak a look at you, expecting you to engage in the conversation as well, even though none of the other officers ever make an attempt to engage you themselves.  the rest of the meal is uneventful, and you are aware of your duties for the day, none being specified by your father.[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Oct 7, 2005)

Duncan stands from where he sits in the mess tent.  Proceeding with the fluid grace of someone who has done a job for a very long time he gathers his food and moves to sit with the young warlock girl.

"Anxious about the upcoming battle?  The test of your mettle is not far off." Duncan spoke without an hint of emotion.  More like a sage consulting a grimore or witness to an event than a soldier talking to another.  "Or would fear better describe your state of mind?  I am curious."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 7, 2005)

Sye finishes the work of trying to lift the spirits of the troops that she has already begun.  Once accomplished, she reports to the commanders on the status of the morale of the trrops and then inquires about the movements of the elven armies - specificaly the aerial teams.  She sticks around the commanders until evening when she heads back into the tavern/soldiers mess (whichever is used) and proceeds to entertain the troops some more.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 7, 2005)

Lord Wyrm said:
			
		

> Duncan stands from where he sits in the mess tent.  Proceeding with the fluid grace of someone who has done a job for a very long time he gathers his food and moves to sit with the young warlock girl.
> 
> "Anxious about the upcoming battle?  The test of your mettle is not far off." Duncan spoke without an hint of emotion.  More like a sage consulting a grimore or witness to an event than a soldier talking to another.  "Or would fear better describe your state of mind?  I am curious."




Lily looks up from the last bits of her breakfast, startled to be addressed. She relaxes on recognizing the man. She shrugs at his questions and says, "It's still a bit...distant for fear, I think. That will come when I see the elf ships coming at us from the sky. Right now I'm just...thinking. Going through all the steps that led me here." She smiles absently and prods a little chunk of ham with her spoon. "Wondering if any were missteps, maybe."

"What about you? Just because you're not going to be on the deck, or boarding, doesn't mean your life won't be in danger."


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Oct 7, 2005)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Lily looks up from the last bits of her breakfast, startled to be addressed. She relaxes on recognizing the man. She shrugs at his questions and says, "It's still a bit...distant for fear, I think. That will come when I see the elf ships coming at us from the sky. Right now I'm just...thinking. Going through all the steps that led me here." She smiles absently and prods a little chunk of ham with her spoon. "Wondering if any were missteps, maybe."
> 
> "What about you? Just because you're not going to be on the deck, or boarding, doesn't mean your life won't be in danger."




"My skills lie not only in the workings of ships and sail, keeping myself alive will not be an issue.  What I find intriguing is the tension here."  In some way Duncan seemed disquieting when he spoke, shivers running up one's spine were not uncommon.  "Tell me, when the battle starts do you think only of duty, or just death?  Do you lose the fear or do you feed on it like nectar?  Does it give you strength, or do you bury it deep inside hoping that which beckons to your soul does not find you?"  A little direct but quite effective.  Duncan gave a wry smile, anyone who stood to his questions would break to him given time.  This he had proven over the course of a lifetime, why should this child be any different?

How long until this one breaks Vaeris thought in his minds eye, that concern for her past and for his well being gave the child away and gave Duncan an instrument through which he could work.  The dark powers this one drew power from were a weakness, one Duncan would exploit for all he could.  Right now the child shunned the evil within her but given bloodshed and war that would change, and when the time was right Duncan would offer a new light.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 7, 2005)

Lily unconsiously sat up a little straighter as the questions turned more probing; more personal. Her dark eyes narrowed slightly. Of course, she didn't -have- to answer, but there was an odd pressure to do so. A unnamed, nearly unconscious feeling that to back down in the face of these questions would be...what? Dangerous? Hardly! Duncan was no soldier, and the worse she risked with him was delays in having equipment fixed. Still, she could humor him.

"It's not really like that," she replies. "There's fear in battle, sure...it keeps you alert. Keeps you alive. But at the same time, if you let it control you, then you can't think straight, and won't last long. My drill instructor talked about fear as 'dancing with your brother at the ball.' You hold him at arms length." Lily smiles.

"I guess, in all truth, that kind of balance isn't easy for me. Not yet. But that's what I aim for. That's the ideal I focus on. It's worked so far."

She shrugs, and adds, "You ask some odd questions, you know that?"

Her answers were, of course, incomplete at best. She felt no need to tell him that she was of two minds during battle. One mind consumed with the thrill; the savage, bloody rush of apparently limitless power being directed and seeing men fall to it. The other mind was herself, sickened by the greasy sweet taste of her own abilities, terrified of dying before she could atone for her own existance. Sometimes she questioned this path as being the one she needed. A penitent, perhaps, or cloistered somewhere. But on an intuitive level, she felt that actions were what defined a person. She could live her life shut away, but it would prove nothing. But acts of valor would wash away the cowardice that lurked in her. Acts of nobility would stack feathers alongside the rank, dark coal on the scales of her judgement. At least, that was the hope she clung to.


----------



## tylermalan (Oct 7, 2005)

Sye:

[sblock]The commanders give you all the pertinent information from the previous night, none of which is terribly exciting.  It seems that the Elves are preparing much like your forces are, and there's been no reason to believe that it would be different, until tomorrow, when you're scheduled to take off, hopefully a little earlier than the Elves.  In addition, Alister Delbraeth, your commanding officer at the meeting, is there when you are, recognition of you shines in his eyes.  On another note, there IS a "pleasure tent" so to speak, a sort of tavern that most go to, though not nearly big enough to fit the entire army.  The place is pretty packed though.  If you want, you can make a perform check for the night of work to see if you can make any coin, or I can make it for you if you like.[/sblock]

Duncan and Lily:

[sblock]As your conversation continues, more and more people are gathering their things and leaving the mess tent, while fewer and fewer are entering for breakfast.  You seem to be in an area with no one else near by.[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Oct 8, 2005)

"I only ask the questions you refuse to ask yourself."  Duncan leaned in closer.  "Don't trust everything your drill sergeants tell you, describing what it feels like in battle is hard in the human tongue.  They don't know everything, especially the fear.  The strength the fear can give you, it is mighty and hard to stop, but using it makes you something less than human.  There are better ways to go about it."

Duncan looked about the room noticing the people filing out slowly.  He rose menacingly, seeming an imposing mass of black from the young warlock's posistion.  The next words to issue from him seemed harsh and yet flowing, obviously no human language.

(for those who speak Infernal)
[sblock]"Not all that is black is bad."[/sblock]

"Come talk to me about your views when you have shed blood."  on that Duncan took his leave of the young warlock, moving to his tent gathering his equipment for the upcoming battle.  Stowing his gear so that it would be difficult to find he set about his tasks for the day.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 8, 2005)

After her duties completed, Sye does infact go to the "pleasure tent."  Upon arrival - and seeing the packed crowd, she steps back outside and pulls out her fiddle and begins to tune it once more by hand.  After a few minutes she is satisfied that it will give her a good performance.

She walks in to find whomever the commander or officer in charge of the tent may be.  Upon finding this officer, Sye adds, "I think the soldiers may just be a little tense the night before headin' off ta battle, don't ya think?  If you'd give me time on the stage, I'd sure like the oppportunity to play for their spirits - and perhaps whatever tips they might see fit to give me?"  She smiles at the officer and awaits their approval.

[Sblock]Perform check _Dance/Stringed Instruments_.  Check is +15 [3 (mod) + 6 (ranks) + 6 (MWK fiddle, Feat: Nymph's Kiss, and Feat: Versatile Performer)[/Sblock]


----------



## Eluvan (Oct 8, 2005)

Alister spends the first few hours of the day trailing a pace behind his father's right shoulder, observing all he does and says and responding in brief, efficient terms to the questions that his father periodically shot back at him in his spare moments. He is very used to this kind of activity, having spent most of his life being drilled to be the perfect shadow to his father. He does not enjoy it, and in fact if he allowed himself to think about it he would be endlessly bitter about it - but he does not. He does not allow his mind to wander into doubt or resentment, but keeps it focused on the matters at hand. He has learned through long experience that that is the easiest way to get by. 

 The tedium is finally broken by Sye's arrival for an update on the enemy troop movements. This girl has been appointed as his own advisor on certain matters, and so he feels able to take her arrival as an excuse to break off briefly from his father. He waits until she is finished conversing with the commander and then, with a small, formal bow to him Alister drops back to talk to her. It's unlikely that she suspects quite what a relief her company is to him, for he does not speak with any emotion and does not even indulge in any pleasantries, but simply asks her to fill him in on the state of the troops' morale. The conversation is entirely formal and businesslike, but for Alister it is a bright spot in an otherwise entirely dreary day. This is the closest he comes to enjoying a normal conversation with someone, since he at least feels able to talk to her somewhat on his own terms, without being constantly aware of his father's scrutiny weighing and judging all that he does or says. 

 Following that interlude, he returns to his father for another hour or so before taking leave of him to see to his own preparations for the battle ahead, retiring to his quarters to pore over maps, charts, and correspondance. He doesn't truly require this extensive knowledge of all the surrounding circumstances to the battle in order to fulfil his role - which is in truth fairly limited - but he knows that his father will expect him to not only perform his ostensible duties, but also to have a good enough hold on the military circumstances to be able to command the whole battle himself, though he certainly won't be trusted with such great responsibility for many years yet. 

 As the day begins to darken into dusk he goes in search of Jonathan Vars, hoping for a report on the status of the essential maintenance checks that will have to be done before the ship's departure the next day. 

 OOC:
[sblock]I've fast-forwarded through the conversation with Sye since nonlethal force has already started talking about her actions for the evening. Hope that's okay. Jemal, if you just want to tell me where Alister will find Jonathan we can RP out that conversation, or feel free to fast forward through that too if you'd rather keep things moving. Your call I guess.[/sblock]


----------



## tylermalan (Oct 8, 2005)

Sye:

*"Ahh Miss Dillinger!  Of COURSE you can!  Just the thing we need to brighten up the night!  Never good to have fearful or grumbling troops the night before a great battle...and bring in a little more business!  Just wait until this dancing girl's set is over - shouldn't be too long - and you can go right on up!  Ugh.. just awful..."*

He trails off as he looks up at the somewhat unpracticed dancing girl, and turns to other matters.  Once her set is over, no one else comes on stage, and she receives little applause as she prances off stage, her demeanor looking destitute.

[sblock]Your perform check will net you 23 silver as you perform throughout the night.  In addition, the audience never seems to tire of you, allowing you to stay on stage as long as you like, much to the delight of the tent's manager. Perform Check[/sblock]

Duncan:

Your daily duties completed, all of which were uneventful, your path eventually takes you to the often cramped pleasure tent.  You arrive in the middle of a stirring performance by Sye Dillinger, the most popular entertainer in the camp.  The place is truly packed, with only standing room available, but plenty of ale if desired.  Though the tent can barely fit any more people, a few human waitresses deftly make their way among the crowd, cleaning up and supplying drinks to the various patrons, almost all of which are humans or dwarves.  You see a few of the men you work with among the crowd in separate spots, each of which would be difficult for a man of your size to get to, and everyone seems to be enjoying themselves.

Alister:

You walk among the rank and file of the army's inner quarters, which is where Jonathan Vars specifically requested his tent to be located.  Men huddle around camp fire as the day begins to turn to night, accompanied by a slight chill in the air.  You can tell that Fall is well underway, slowly giving way to the cold of Winter-to-come.  You approach the slightly open flap of Jonathan's tent, light spilling out onto the ground in front of you.

OOC for everyone:

[sblock]Still waiting on Jemal of course, so Eluvan, you can take the reigns on that one, and if you get no response we can just move through it.  I'm aware of AmorFati's plight as well, so if he gets a chance he can jump in anywhere here, but otherwise I can fast forward him through this part, hoping he can get in on the action of "tomorrow" once it starts.  If that beginning happens to be before next weekend, which is when he said he will be able to get online next, then we can just play it by ear concerning his character.[/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 8, 2005)

As the prior performed is coming of the stage, Sye accidentally bumps her shoulder.  "Oh, terribly sorry, miss.  I didn't mean to bump you like that.  As long as I have your attention, though, I will say that I enjoyed the show - or rather what I saw of it.  I came in after you had already begun.  I think it is just wonderful that people are willing to share their talents to inspire the troops.  Good luck with the future performances!"

Sye turns and trots up the stairs and pulls out her fiddle and begins to play and dance around the stage, using the enthusiasm in the crowd to spur her own performance on.  She plays for almost an hour and a half, switching between dancing along with two or three fast paced songs and then taking a stool and sitting to sing some poetry as she played a slower ballad ... only to begin again with some more upbeat performances.  At the end of her set, she rises from one final ballad and takes a deep bow.  "I'll be along for the ride and the fight, soldiers - so make me proud when we take to the air!"  She lifts her instrument high into the air in a gesture of confident victory on behalf of the gathered people.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 8, 2005)

Lord Wyrm said:
			
		

> "I only ask the questions you refuse to ask yourself."  Duncan leaned in closer.  "Don't trust everything your drill sergeants tell you, describing what it feels like in battle is hard in the human tongue.  They don't know everything, especially the fear.  The strength the fear can give you, it is mighty and hard to stop, but using it makes you something less than human.  There are better ways to go about it."
> 
> Duncan looked about the room noticing the people filing out slowly.  He rose menacingly, seeming an imposing mass of black from the young warlock's posistion.  The next words to issue from him seemed harsh and yet flowing, obviously no human language.
> 
> ...




Lily sat where she was for a long moment, flabbergasted. The remains of her breakfast forgotten, she got up and trotted to the mess tent's flap to peer out. Exactly who did Duncan think he -was- anyway? To claim to know better than a drill instructor who'd been in more wars than Duncan had years of age! And did he truly think Lily was some innocent stripling just fallen from her father's wagon? She'd been in more than one battle, and yes, she'd seen elves fall before her. Whatever conflicts that might provoke in her, she was not untried in battle, though by no means a grizzled veteran.

Whatever words she may have had for Duncan though were in vain. He was gone. And what in -blazes- was that he'd said? That short sentence that sounded like some vile oath, but which, on reflection, she realized she had no idea what the words had been. If they'd even BEEN words. Maybe just some kind of made-up blather, to lend strength to his insults. Like blowing one's tongue out. Though she couldn't imagine Duncan doing that. He didn't seem to have the sense of humor for it.

The midmorning bells tolled, and Lily's stomach went sour. She didn't have TIME for this! Turning lightly on foot, she rushed from the mess tent back to her own to grab her pack. Most of the day was spent in drill after drill. Combat readiness. Skirmishing. Anything else the officers could think of. By the time Lily returned to her tent to get her things stowed and ready, she walked with a tired plodding. Still, when the order came to move, it would be too late to grab belongings then. When she noticed the puddle on the ground, she cursed...stupid...stupid...

Careless. One of the spikes on her warglove had torn a hole in her waterskin. She'd put them too close together, and someone, maybe her, had kicked them against each other in the nights. Fortunately nothing had been on TOP of the skin, so the leakage wasn't bad, nor wide. But she'd need a new skin, or this one stitched.

Taking the wounded waterskin carefully with her, Lily stepped outside and wrung it out over the grass. She then looked around to get her bearings, and set off at a fast, loping jog towards the supplies tent. If Jon was there, he might fix it. If not, she could get a replacement.

(Note - edited to temporally place Lily at the supply tent at more or less the same time other people will be there. So ha! )


----------



## Jemal (Oct 12, 2005)

Inside the Tent, Jonathon is looking at several sheets of paper... Reports from his crews, personal notes, and so forth.  He looks up as he hears footsteps outside, and instinctively reaches for his Sword.  Shaking his head, he instead stands up and walks towards the tent flap, purposely leaving the weapon behind.  [color="purple]'Why did I even bring that bloody thing?'[/color] he thought to himself.

Poking his head outside, Jonathon sees the captains son, Alister. [color="purple"]"Ah Mr Debraeth, I was wondering when you would show up.  I have been going over the reports and I have noticed a problem I think needs to be taken care of."[/color]

ooc to dm
[sblock]Do you want to come up with the problem Jonathon has found or should I make something up myself?  And if I should do it myself, then how small or how large of a problem should it be?
[/sblock]


----------



## tylermalan (Oct 12, 2005)

Sye:

The dancing girl turns and holds her hands up to her face as she stares wide eyed at the local legend, and waits patiently off to the side while Sye performs.  After awhile, as the crowd begins to get into the show, the girl moves into the center of the room dancing and passing partners around as the whole tent animates in a torrent of people moving.  At the end of the performance, she raises her glass along with the rest of the tent, cheering for Sye and releasing anxiety of the battle ahead.  As you come down from the stage, various people snatch you up, offering to buy drinks and stay awhile to talk and have a good time, even if you aren't entertaining the masses.

Jon, Lily, and Alister:

Jon, you see a young troop by the name of Lily approaching your tent from behind Alister's left shoulder, seemingly carrying an empty waterskin.  Lily, you see Jon exit from his tent and begin talking to Alister Delbraeth as you approach.

Jon:

[sblock]You can come up with it yourself, but make it relatively minor.[/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 15, 2005)

Sye gladly accepts a few of the offers, saying things like, "Aye, I'm glad you appreciated the performance.  Couldn't 'ave done it without you all dancing and clapping with me though!  Tell you what, though.  To keep my whistle wet but still functional could you make it a glass of water or a non-alcoholic tea?  The alcohol seems to mess with my ability to sing."  Inside her mind she adds, _'If there was only one thing I would change ... it would be that I could play in places where alcohol didn't take a major role.  After what my father did to me through that stuff ...'_

Sye looks for any particular average looking man or a man who seems to be on the fringe of the boisterous group and approaches (if she can find one) saying, "So, soldier.  What brings you to the brink of war?"  She tries to greet him with an obviously wide and accepting smile.


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Oct 15, 2005)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Sye looks for any particular average looking man or a man who seems to be on the fringe of the boisterous group and approaches (if she can find one) saying, "So, soldier.  What brings you to the brink of war?"  She tries to greet him with an obviously wide and accepting smile.




Duncan is almost startled by the entertainer.  His eyes snap to alertness from the glaze they had been in.
"I expect the same things that brought many here.  How about yourself, why'd you come to the front?" Duncan speaks in his normal impassive tone.

Had anyone been able to detect his thoughts they would of known the schemes playing through his mind, the coldness of a loyal soldier wronged.  The church was still his primary loyalty but the clergy no longer held any true power over him.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 15, 2005)

Lily stops in her tracks, getting a deer-in-the-headlights look as she sees who Jon is talking to. _He didn't see me yet. Don't salute; you'll look like an idiot. Quick, find something to lounge on, like you're just hanging around._

She looked around and found a rainbarrel she could lean on and affect an idle posture against. Though careful not to look directly at The Officers, she did keep an eye on Jon as she pretended to examine her punctured waterskin.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 15, 2005)

Lord Wyrm said:
			
		

> "I expect the same things that brought many here.  How about yourself, why'd you come to the front?"




"Well, that's sure a non-descript answer.  Me, I've come to the front because I've got a talent for music and people seem to like to hear me play.  I've found that soldiers are quite a friendly lot once you can get them past the depression that comes from their work.  Understandable depression, mind you - not meaning to insult you in the least.  But me, my goal here is to show people a good time and get them to enjoy life.  If you can't enjoy life, it ain't worth worth living.  So - there's my story.  Now why don't you share a wee bit more about yourself ... and don't worry, I don't bite."  Sye winks and smiles at the soldier.  "They say I listen real good too."


----------



## Eluvan (Oct 15, 2005)

Alister gives Jonathan a somewhat stiff, formal nod of greeting as he appears. "What form of problem?" he asks simply, dispensing with any preamble.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 16, 2005)

Curious as to what they're talking about, Lily affects a disinterested yawn and pads into the supply tent; just another soldier going to and fro. She pauses just inside the flap and looks around, but her true aim is to stay within earshot of Jonathan and Alistair. If there was one thing she'd learned, it was that soldiers who stayed on top of what was coming from the Officers tended to live longer and more comfortably. A little inside information was worth risking some eavesdropping for.

Their voices were muffled a bit by the tent flap, but since they weren't far off, picking their voices out wasn't too hard...


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Oct 19, 2005)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> "They say I listen real good too."




"My own deeds are unimportant, I'm a lowly shipwright whose been in a few scraps, that's all."  Duncan shifted to a more comfortable stance.

Saying Duncan had been in a few scraps was something of an understatement, and saying he was a lowly shipwright was certainly so.  The scar barely concealed on his neck confirmed a few scraps was misleading at best.  Duncan sensed a bit of Cailin in this one so he let his guard down ever so slightly, a game he had refined with the priestess since her initiation and his own promotion to templar.  One of the few happy memories of a servant of the church.

"My question to you is why attempt to cheer up the soldiers?  I've never known music to inspire in the heart of battle unless you sing then and there, even with my limited experiences in the matter.  Better things to think about are love, honor, or even just keeping your shield brother alive."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 19, 2005)

Sye replies, "But why just focus on the battle?  Ever notice how precious few moments are actually spent fighting compared to all the long hours spent in preparation and revelry afterwards?  Life is more than just fighting and battlefield.  Life is ... all around and every moment!  I don't inspire the soldiers ability to fight now - I just put a smile on their faces."

She pauses to think for a second.  "Look around.  Each and every one of these faces demonstrate that for the last hour or so, they have pleasant memories.  That's what I live for.  There will come a time when the battle will rage and the stress will be high.  And I'll do my share of lifting spirits then, too.  But right now, life is to be enjoyed.  I've noticed just in myself that my body functions better when I am happy, smiling, and all-around enjoying life.  My stomach feels better, my muscles don't ache as much, and my brain focuses on happy times.  I desire to give that to anyone who desires just as much to take it from me!"


----------



## tylermalan (Oct 19, 2005)

Jonathan looks over to the young soldier as she strides casually into his tent, stopping mid-sentence with Alister.  *"Ah, nevermind about the problem for now sir, it is of little importance compared to the other things that must be hounding your thoughts right now.  Let your mind at ease and know that all is well on this front, the home front for me, as it were.  Just been taking care of the troops lately, but not too terribly much has been going on here, only preparation for the days ahead.  Ah!  Captain, I'd like you to meet Lily Foster.  Maybe you've seen her around, she's been quite the regular here of late, and it seems the waterskin is another indication of just that!  Miss Foster, come on over here"*

Jonathan motions for Lily to come over and bring her waterskin with her.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 20, 2005)

Startled, Lily pokes her head out the flap with a 'who, me?' expression. She doesn't hesitate though. She holds the waterskin out, rather sheepishly, and salutes Alistair.

"Had a bit of a leak," she explains to Jon. "Nothing too bad. Not an emergency or anything." She nods her head, then looks at Alistair. 

"Sir. It's an honor to meet you, sir. Lily Foster, special tactics squad, sir."


----------



## Eluvan (Oct 20, 2005)

Alister is somewhat startled by this turn of events, and covers up with an added layer of stiff formality in his return salute. There is an awkward moment of silence. "... a pleasure to meet you," he says eventually, the pleasantry sounding a little strange since as he says it he's wondering whether it's the right thing to say. Another moment of silence. "How is the mood among the troops?" he asks eventually, more comfortable though no more cheerful now the conversation has passed securely into the realms of officialdom.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 20, 2005)

(OOC - Read my post again...she did salute Alistair. I'll assume that both did the salute thing, lest we spend undue time playing the Edit game )

Lily colors a little, her cheeks reddening is painfully obvious given the paleness of her skin. It seemed obvious to her that this commander wasn't interested in conversation, but she was stuck for it now. _Damnit, Jon..._

"Morale's good overall, sir," she reports crisply. "Waiting's always a bit hard on the nerves, and everyone's heard how big the elf fleet is...but no one's ever been part of a fleet as big as this either. We're all looking forward to seeing what kind of damage all these ships can do."

Inwardly, she winced. It felt like something a new fledged private would say...all full of bravado, no brains at all. Still, what was she supposed to do? It was even true, so far as she knew. Then Lily nearly stumbled over her words as she realized she had an opening.

"Anyway, sir, I was just dropping this off..." she hands Jon the waterskin, pressing it into his hands with an aggrived expression when her back was turned to Alistair, and smoothing instantly again just before she turned back to face him. "Is there anything else, sir?" she asks, all business-like.

What a night. She needed a drink.


----------



## tylermalan (Oct 20, 2005)

Shayuri - 

[sblock]Eluvan's character's name is Alister, not Alistair, for the record [/sblock]

*"Ah let's have a look at this here... ah quite the tear you have here Miss Foster.  Hang on just a moment, instead of repairing this one, I'll just get you a new one..."*  Jonathan ducks back inside his tent to retrieve the new waterskin, leaving Lily and Alister alone on the outside for a few moments.


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Oct 20, 2005)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> She pauses to think for a second.  "Look around.  Each and every one of these faces demonstrate that for the last hour or so, they have pleasant memories.  That's what I live for.  There will come a time when the battle will rage and the stress will be high.  And I'll do my share of lifting spirits then, too.  But right now, life is to be enjoyed.  I've noticed just in myself that my body functions better when I am happy, smiling, and all-around enjoying life.  My stomach feels better, my muscles don't ache as much, and my brain focuses on happy times.  I desire to give that to anyone who desires just as much to take it from me!"




Duncan liked this one, just enough cheer from her and his heart rose in his breast though certainly not because of the reasons the child would think.  The higher one is the further they have to fall, the warlock was a job but this one would just be fun.

Duncan smiled looking like some grizzled veteran when he did so.  "At least your're cheery about it.  I suppose my rather pessimistic views are not for everyone, I'll see you on the deck."  Duncan truly meant that last remark, he hoped to see this one when the battle commenced.  He was sure that the fall from grace would be exceptional for this one, just as it had been for him.  Duncan paid his tab, tipped his brow to the young bard and meandered off to his tent looking somewhat more joyful than earlier in the day.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 21, 2005)

Sye replied, "See ya, around, Soldier - and keep your chin up!"

Once the soldier was out of the tent, her cheery expression faded for a moment to show a grave weariness.  Almost as quickly as her cheeriness faded, however, she was able to suck in a large breath of air, recompose herself, and put the huge smile back upon her face.  Sye began to wander around the rest of the room, looking for any other soldiers who desire to talk or who might need an emotional lift.

_This works never done ... especially before a battle._


----------



## tylermalan (Oct 21, 2005)

Everyone:

[sblock]I won't move on in the overall storyline until everyone is effectively "done" with their day and night, so if and when your character is finished and is ready for the following day, say so in an Sblock, and I'll know that your portion is done until tomorrow.  That being said, it seems as though Duncan's part is done, and everyone else isn't too far behind, so just let me know (though the current setting can go on for as long as you all like, totally up to everyone).[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Oct 21, 2005)

[sblock]I'm waiting for everyone else to finish and then I'll see about a short "nightmare" post.  I'm still just kinda toying with that one though.[/sblock]


----------



## Eluvan (Oct 21, 2005)

It doesn't really occur to Alister to think very deeply about how banal the answer was that he received to hsi question. After all, the question was pretty banal itself in the first place, or at least the intention with which he spoke it was. It was just something to say, and she said something back. Good enough. Propriety is served. 

"Nothing else," he answers Lily's last query. He wonders whether to dismiss her, but since he didn't call her here he doesn't bother, but merely turns back towards the tent to wait for Jon in order to ask him about this problem with the ship.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 21, 2005)

"...right then," Lily says as Alister turns away. She wasn't sure if she should feel affronted or relieved, but it was obvious that she hadn't made an impression on the officer. For better or for worse. But then again, what had she expected?

She glances at the tent flap, scuffing the ground with a boot-toe.


----------



## tylermalan (Oct 21, 2005)

*Jonathan Vars*

*"Ahhh, alright, here she is..."*  Jonathan pushes open the tent flap and ducks out, carrying a waterskin. *"I hope you don't mind - this isn't your original waterskin.  I figured it would just be easier to give you another one instead of making you wait here while I repair your old one.  That should do you!"* 

He waits until the young troop has responded and plodded off to her night before turning to Alister. *"Ah she's a good one, she'll be ever valuable on the field as well, captain.  I suggest you keep an eye on her... Anyway!  Come inside."* Jonathan lifts up the tent flap with back of his arm, stepping aside to allow Alister to go in first.  He follows after into the dimly lit supply tent.  Larger than most other tents, this tent houses many things, from useful odds and ends and specific supplies to overstock of weapons, though not that much of the latter.  The main supply wagons were elsewhere in the camps, closer to where they would be needed most.  Candlelight flickers atop the only table in the tent next to the only bed in the tent, undoubtedly where Jonathan sleeps, and dances its shadows around the edges of every obstacle.  

Jonathan pulls out a chair by the table for the captain, then takes one himself.  He has to move his sword to sit down, which he pushes underneath his bed. *"The problem here is really only minor, though its effects are a little more severe.  It seems one of the rotaries in engine chassis four took some debris on its test flight yesterday, and it can't properly house the engine inside.  We've got our best carpenters and engineers on it right now, but it looks like, in all probability, that it won't be able to fly with the fleet tomorrow.  Seems to me that only one ship out of action in the whole fleet won't hurt you much, but I figured you should personally know.  Needless-to-say, that actually helps in some respects, as now we have more maintenance crew to spread out among some of the other under-staffed ships.  Whatdya think?  Can you do without it?"*


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 22, 2005)

"Thanks Jon," Lily says quietly, then salutes Alister again, and hurries away. Technically she wasn't sure if she'd been dismissed...but in truth she'd rarely felt more dismissed than during the entire 'conversation,' so she doubted she'd be losing points for it.

She hurried through the camp, absently fixing the new skin to her belt as she went, until the smell of food and the sound of music caught her. Yes...that was what she wanted right now. 

A nice drink...and a song. Skye could bring a smile to a statue. Lily actually chuckled to herself, wondering if she could make Alister smile.

(next stop, "pleasure" tent!)


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 22, 2005)

Shayuri OOC:
[Sblock]I'll take that intro ... but if you weren't ready to interact with Sye just let me know.  I don't want to jump the gun.[/sblock]

Looking around, Sye notices a female soldier who had come in during her performance.  She grins as she thinks about making new acquaintances.  Very softly under her breathe she pleasantly adds, reminding herself more than anyone else.  "Well, that is what these times are for, after all ..."

She approaches Lily, although as of yet does not know her name.  "Hey there soldier.  Name's Sye Dillinger.  I couldn't help but notice you hanging around - and you look like you've had a rough day.  You need someone to lend you an ear to listen to your troubles?"  She offers her hand for a handshake before sitting down across from Lily.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 23, 2005)

Lily shakes Sye's hand with a rueful grin. 

"I didn't know I was being that obvious," she says wryly. "I'm Lily. Good to meet you. What'll you have? Drinks are on me tonight."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 24, 2005)

"Honestly?" Sye asks regarding the offer for drinks.  "I drink just water when I'm performing.  I've found that the alcohol harms my singing voice - not to mention affects my hand eye coordination for the fiddle!  But you go ahead and drink what you like, Lily.  And there's no need to beat yourself up about being obvious.  Remember, as a performer I'm trained to be able to notice things about people - otherwise I ouldn't be able to draw a crowd into a performance."

Sye allows Lily a bit of time to order her drink and then asks, "So, you know my profession and what calls me to the troop - what do you offer.  I can't imagine you are merely a sword weilding fornt-liner."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 24, 2005)

Lily doesn't guzzle her ale. She sips at it, drinking it in short bursts. It does seem to relax her a bit though, and she favors Sye with a smile that strips the tension and illusion of years off her face...exposing her as a rather young and beautiful woman, despite her pallor. 

"Sword swinging? No...swords aren't my thing. I have a glove...metal one. It's got spikes on it. If someone gets close in, I can..." she clenches a fist and pantomimes punching. "But that's not why I'm here either."

She hesitates now, and finishes her ale in one big gulp. Sye can almost -feel- the troop gathering her courage. "I'm here because...I can do things. They're...well, they would be bad things, you know?" She looks at Sye searchingly, looking for understanding. "Hurting people. But I figure...if I hurt -bad- people, and for -good- reasons...then...maybe it's not bad, right? I mean, it's no worse than a sword, really. No different. Right?" It sounds more like a plead than a question though.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 24, 2005)

Sye smiles at the irony of her own thoughts as Lily speaks.  She responds, "You know, we can _all_ do bad things to people.  My father, who I dearly love and I hope still dearly loves me, taught me that much you know?  Heck, even my music could be used and corrupted into a force of evil if I really wanted to.  Me ... now I like to think of that as a challenge.  It'd be so easy to take the fame and popularity that comes with being a performer and use it to my advantage - my own personal gain.  But I believe that path leads down a road I don't feel like going.  Instead, if I use my talents for the benefit of others - then I'll be kept in the right light."

She pauses, feeling like she's talking about herself more than Lily.  So she starts again.  "I don't know if this helps - or even makes sense on the verge of war.  I don't even know really what the bad things are that you can do.  But I'd agree with you that if you use your _'things'_ in a way that is preventing evil and thus helping people, then you'll be alright in my book, Lily."

Feeling like lightening the conversation a bit, Sye adds with a glimmer in her eye.  "Now take that punch you just did.  You show a fair bit of grace and presence in that move - you must practice it a fair bit, and that shows dedication. You ever think of picking up a side job and training as a dancer?  Anyone with a punch like that and a wee bit of training ..."

She intentionally trails off with a smile on her face - not finishing her sentence.  It would be Lily's turn to pick up on either the serious part of the conversation or the joking.  But she would leave that up to Lily.  For now, she would occupy her lips with a sip of water.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 24, 2005)

Lily looks taken aback at the suggestion. Not appalled or aghast...just surprised, and a little embarrassed/stagefrightened.

"That's really nice of you to say," she murmurs, looking back into her mug with two flaming red spots on her cheeks. "I don't know much about that kind of thing though. I'm a good shot, and a fair hard target, so I suppose that takes some grace, but dancing..."

She looks back up with an abashed grin. "Okay, I'll swear you to secrecy. I like dancing. Just...by myself, you know. But I'm really not good at it. I'd never be able to in front of an audience. Even though..." She pauses again and laughs.

"You're good at what you do, Sye," Lily says with some admiration. "One ale, and I'm already spilling all the stuff I never thought I'd tell anyone. What's your secret?"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 25, 2005)

Sye returns the laugh.  "You ever figure out what my secret is - you tell me.  'Cause I don't even know myself!  I guess I just like listening.  Music, people, the rain on the window - it don't matter.  It's all worth listening to in my book."

Sye sips a bit more water and leans back - enjoying the introductions.  "Lily, I'll make you a deal.  You don't tell anyone that I really don't know how to use this dagger on my belt that well and I won't tell anyone that you like dancing.  Of course, if we happen to see each other around and you are interested, I might be able to show you a bit of dance.  And if you're as good at striking things as you claim to be, maybe you can teach me a thing or two about offense and defense."

She chuckles a little bit and looks off into the crowd - especially at the soldiers.  "Kinda stupid I suppose ... me signing up for military service and not being able to fight all that well."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 26, 2005)

Lily shrugs, smiling.

"I dunno. I'm not that great with weapons either. At least not with that kind. But sure, I'll show you what I know. Wearing a belt knife to warn off a bar brawler's one thing...but in a battle you might have to use it. If you dance, you're probably pretty coordinated, so we can focus on techniques that take advantage of that over physical strength."

She nods, then peers curiously at Sye.

"Out of curiosity...why -did- you sign up? Military doesn't seem like it'd be the place for you...and I mean that as a compliment."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 26, 2005)

Sye looks deep into Lily's eyes for just a moment and then breaks the stare.  "It has to do with my father and my mentor, Jacobus.  I had a very happy life until my dad got into drinking when he lost his job.  That's a sad tale in and of itself, but needless to say I felt it was time to leave home.  I loved music, and when I left home I met Jacobus.  Jacobus tried to teach me all that he knew about music - I learned what I could.  We weren't together for all that long and Jacobus grew quite ill and coughed all the time.  I had to learn to perform by myself - it was the only thing that brought a smile to his face in the midst of his consumption.  But as always happens with people who suffer from consumption, he eventually did die.  I then spent a little time alone - touring the land and making some honest money.  That's when I heard about the call for troops.  I knew I wasn't a soldier - but I also knew that there were going to be plenty of people here who needed to smile - just like Jacobus.  I can't go home, so I've nowhere to go.  The soldiers need me here to remind them to enjoy life in the midst of their circumstances.  So I decided to come.  But you're right.  I'm not a typical soldier.  I'm here for the people, not the fight..."

Sye stops, thinking for a moment.  "Well, look at you Lily.  Seems like you have a gift of listening as well.  I guess when I'm on stage everyone wants to hear my music but I seldom get a chance to tell my story.  So ... thanks for asking.  I guess I needed to get that off my chest."

She takes another sip of water and starts to cough a little, having swallowed it too fast.  Once she recovers, she takes another drink.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 26, 2005)

Lily chuckles and clinks her nearly empty mug to Sye's over the table.

"That's something to watch out for. It's great you want to help people...but you have to have something for yourself too. I gotta figure it's pretty hard to make other people smile, if you can't smile for yourself."

She shrugs. "Still, what do I know?" With a sigh, the young soldier pushes away from the table and rolls her shoulders tiredly. "I'd better hit the roll. Morning drills and all."

For a moment her dark eyes rest on Sye's, then dart down to her hands. "My tent's a bit crowded for practice. Lets meet for lunch, and we can work out times...places...all that." She seems a little embarrassed for some reason, and reinforces that impression with an awkward shrug at the end.

"Sound okay?"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 26, 2005)

"That'll work for me, Lily.  Assuming we're still here for lunch, that is.  We may be taking off for battle sometime soon.  But if you tell me what ship you're on I'll be able to keep track of that information and I'll find you whenever we get to where we are going."

Assuming Lily and Sye exchange ship information ... Sye replies, "See you around, Lily.  You're welcome in this tent anytime you need a smile.  Chances are when I'm not on duty I'll be hear, either performing or listening."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 26, 2005)

Lily does indeed exchange ship info...and bids Sye a fond farewell before returning to her own tent to sleep.


----------



## Eluvan (Oct 26, 2005)

Alister nods slowly as he engages with the problem put before him by Jonathon. It doesn't take him too long to reach a decision. "I don't see a need to worry overmuch about one ship. It's unfortunate of course, but it would be foolish to pour all our resources into fixing such a relatively minor problem. Redistribute the maintenance crew among any other ships that might need the extra hands." 

"Is there anything else?"


----------



## tylermalan (Oct 26, 2005)

*Jonathan Vars*

*"Nothing at all, sir, everything else is as ready as its going to get for tomorrow's events.  I suppose the only thing left to do is pray, if you're into that sort of thing... Well I won't be keeping you longer, have a good night sir, and I will see you tomorrow morning!"*

Jonathan lifts the tent flap and ducks inside, which for a brief moment spits candlelight into the growing dusk and deepening shadows of the evening-to-come.  Alister stands alone outside now, all of his chores and stops to be made completed for the day.


----------



## Eluvan (Oct 27, 2005)

Alister returns Jonathan's goodnight and then turns and makes his way back to his own tent, there to pore over charts and make plans for a while longer - though it is entirely unnecessary and probably counterproductive - before going to bed.


----------



## tylermalan (Oct 27, 2005)

*Takeoff!*

*"Go, go, go!  Boarding now!  Hurry up, hurry up, don't lag behind!  Get to your launch posts!  Go, go, go!..."* You awake from your boredom with a snap to hear the Sgt. yelling orders at every troop on your ship.  You've all been sitting on the launch grounds below your assigned ship all morning, after having been in hurry-up-and-wait mode since the moment you awoke.  Hours had passed with nothing to do, as everything in your personal jurisdiction had been taken care of, and your ship was only waiting on the other ships to be ready and the orders to fly.  

There is a mild sense of uneasyness among the couple hundred troops assigned to Rose 3, as there is with every Unit among the army, especially on the morning before the fighting begins.  The commanding officer of your current station is Alister Delbraeth - a Captain in rank, but not of the piloting of this ship.  He oversees the operations of the maintenance crew on this ship directly, all flight planners and shipwrights including Duncan Freehold, and issues orders to the higher ranks of the Special Operations group also stationed on board, which also counts Lily Foster among its ranks.  Sye Dillinger has been assigned to the ship as well, specifically as Captain Delbraeth's troop movement advisor, a position she has never officially held before.

As you're being yelled at, you grab all your gear and move as quickly as possible onto the ship, along with everyone else.  Each knows his or her position, and they are quickly filled as the engines fire and propellors whirr, and the ship slowly begins to lift off the ground.  Activities are hectic, as people move about the cabins, work inside the holds, monitor each system to ensure operability, and all manner of things.  Soldiers begin to prepare for combat, and last minute briefings are given to each unit on their responsibilities.  Within moments, every ship is in the air, and the entire fleet is sailing off to the East at cruising speed.

Soon the opposing fleet can be spotted on the horizon, a huge mass of airships at least equal in number to the Human/Dwarven fleet, floating above the water of the gulf and the Elven border town of Ayalis.  As they fly they eschew a multicolored mist behind them ranging from a deep blue to a light green, forcing the ships to assume a more lined, zig-zag formation to avoid being blinded by the ships in front.  As the fleets approach one another, speed is heightened and you begin to hear shots fired by the artillery ships - both from your side and the Elven side.  The ship that currently holds each of you is somewhat farther back in the formation - partially because of the forces it carries, and partially because of Captain Delbraeth's father's decision.

Eventually the front-liners clash head on with the Elven ships, and the sounds of battle can be heard almost above the cannons firing nearby.  Occasionally a bullet will rip by your ship and explode nearby, but until now, nothing has come very close.  It seems as though the Elves had started to push around the front point of the Human forces, when a faint hum can be heard increasing over the sounds of war.  The sound started out very faintly, but slowly grew to an intense volume, forcing both sides to almost completely stop fighting.  The air shook with the noise.  Looking to the sky, the terrified combatants saw a huge growing darkness spread slowly across the sky, covering them and blacking out the sun.

In an instant, the terrified soldiers had a new enemy as thousands of Cloakers descended upon every airship.  Communication went crazy as people were being bitten, clawed, and suffocated.  Men fell from the sides of the airships, blinded by Cloakers covering their faces.  Others ripped and tore at their friends’ assailants, only to be attacked themselves, requiring them to leave their friends to their own devices.  Senior leadership had no idea what to do, and soon Cloakers were pouring into the cabins and hallways of the interior airships.  

Suddenly, another airship slams into the now not-monitored flank of Rose 3, blowing a hole the size of a house through the exterior armor and piercing the engine held underneath, screams can be heard coming from the ship, and looking down, you can see the crew members being assaulted by the Cloakers, seemingly paying no mind to the crash as they are attacked.  The crash sends your two conjoined ships spiralling out of control as you head straight for the ground.  Within moments, every airship was in the same predicament as your own, all coming down out of the sky in a metal rain.  

____________________________
The impact was abrupt.

You wake up in a daze on the cold ground.  The sun filters down through the blue/green colored mist floating down above and over you like a cloud, casting odd shadows among the fallen.  Staring up through the mist, you recall everything that happened, though as you think, you can see no trace of the Cloakers.  Eventually the mist dissipates, leaving a partly cloudy sky to gaze at.  Sitting up, you appear to be unharmed, though the same cannot be said for the rest of the troops.

Bodies lay everywhere, as though a massive ground battle had just been fought in and around the town of Ayalis and the bordering land and sea.  Looking around, you can see the airships piled on top of each other, some on land, some in the water, a few crashed into the homes of the small village.  A few townsfolk are running back and forth from their town and this graveyard, tending to those who have not yet passed.  Numerous other troops are also up and about, attempting to help each other in the wreckage, and though a great disaster had just befallen both armies, there still seems to be a tension of battle in the air.  Elves, Gnomes, Humans, and Dwarves all mixed together lay and run everywhere, but each race seems to be tending to its own, unfortunately.  Everyone seems confused.

As each of you rise, you spot your commanding officer, Alister Delbraeth, as well as each other, and you recognize many of your shipmates lying about, few moving.  

*"Sir! Sir!  Please, you seem to be a man of rank, I recognize the symbols on your shoulder, please!  We can't find anyone else of rank in the immediate vicinity, and the mayor of the town needs to speak to you!  Please, come with me, and bring any able-bodied troops you may still have with you!"* A young Elven boy runs over to the staggering Alister Delbraeth, beseeching him to follow.  You all see this, and you all hear his pleas.


----------



## Eluvan (Oct 27, 2005)

Alister gives a slow groan of confusion and pain as he comes to. He has no desire whatsoever to get up. He feels like a house has landed on him, and his natural inclination is to play dead until he either feels better, or the act becomes a reality. 

 But he doesn't.

_You're an officer,_ he tells himself firmly. _You're responsible for the welfare of the people under you. You've been entrusted with important duties. You're an officer. *Act* like it._ Steeling his resolve and propping himself up on his ranseur, Alister slowly picks himself up and surveys the carnage with a sinking feeling that he is completely out of his depth. 

 The feeling is hardly dissipated when the Elven boy approaches him and identifies him as the only ranking man conscious in the vicinity. He swallows hard, before slowly nodding. "Of course." He tries to sound calm and in control, but doesn't quite manage it. Taking a deep breath he turns to see who else has survived the wreck, and sees that a handful are stirring. He musters all the self-control and authority he can, trying to reassure himself as much as anyone else of his officer status, and walks closer to address them without raising his voice. Somehow shouting out orders over this misty scene of devastation would seem crass, boorish. "We need to put together a delegation to speak with the mayor of this place. Anyone who can walk... you're with me." Miraculously, he manages to keep his voice level and his face composed.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 28, 2005)

Sye looks up and she sees Alister trying to gain some semblance of control considering what just happened.  Deciding to add to his support Sye adds as loudly as she can muster despite the throbbing head and the pain in her side from the crash, "Follow that man, all you who can hear!  If you know me, you know my allegiance lies with him.  Respond to the call for aid, people!"

Sye jogs over to Alister's position and adds, "I'm with you, sir."  She looks at the elven boy and then back to Alister.  "And if you don't mind me saying, sir, I can sell a cart full nothing but normal ice to a frost giant and get twice what I should for it, too.  If you catch my meaning.  What I'm trying to say is that if you need someone to do some talking, I'm your girl.  Just tell me how I can help."

Sye pulls out her fiddle, greatful that it wasn't broken in the process.  While waiting for the people to gather around Alister she begins to absent-mindedly check the tuning on the strings.  Her eyes dart around the people to see if anyone struggles or needs help.  As she scans the crowd of people she adds, "If you think a song might help out everyone's confidence level, let me know.  But I don't want to sound innappropriate, either."

As she scans the crowd, Sye sees who she thinks looks like the girl from the previous night.  "Lily?"  She peers harder in Lily's direction.  "Lily, is that you?  Get over her, girl ...we've got a lunch date to keep, remember?  Although I certainly didn't think we'd have to go to such extremes to keep it!"  Sye smiles, hoping that the slight jocularity would help ease some of the tension in the air.


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Oct 28, 2005)

Duncan rose from the earth as if the air were miasma.  He felt weakened by the crash and wasn't happy that the humans were so unprepared for such a minor inconvenience as a few thousand cloakers.  He lifted himself with a groan and lokked toward the elven boy.  He could off sworn he had killed a boy looking like that some years before, course all elves did look alike as far as he was concerned.

"What is it you need boy?"  Duncan sounded calm, far too calm for the situation.  He looked over to his left noticing his pack with his gear neatly stowed with it under some rubble.  Moving the debris he equipped himself and readied his spiked chain in his hands.

"Its time too move out sir." Duncan said to Alister in an almost venomous tone.  Looking to the elven whelp he spoke in perfect elven.

[sblock]"Lead on boy"[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 28, 2005)

Lily, pulling herself to her feet not far off, jerked around at the sound of her name. Her eyes were open slightly too wide, and her breathing shallow and rapid.

"All these people," she stammers in horror. "We...they need help."

Despite what she's saying, Lily does stumble towards Sye and the others, almost toppling over when her foot catches briefly on some debris. She manages to shake it free and join them though.


----------



## Eluvan (Oct 28, 2005)

Alister gives Sye a grateful nod and - yes, that might even be a small smile emerging. Her enthusiasm even manages to buoy him high enough so that Duncan's gruffness and obvious disregard for his authority don't bother him too much, though he is worried by the signs that Duncan thinks he's running the show. Now more than ever order must be kept, and some shipwright with delusions of grandeur trying to usurp his position isn't going to help that one bit. 

"I'm glad you agree," is Alister's frosty reply to Duncan, and he holds eye contact with him for just a second before turning to Sye. "I don't think it would be a bad idea at all to make an attempt to lift spirits, but I need you with me for now and we have no time to tarry here. Perhaps you could take care of... Private Foster, is it?" he says, indicating Lily as she stumbles forward, "and we can go."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 29, 2005)

"I'd be happy to, sir." Sye responds regarding the direction to help Lily.  "And if you don't mind me saying, sir - its good to see you try to smile.  The smile will go along way with the troops right now.  They'll depend on you for order, but they'll want to know you are there for them too.  Nobody could have predicted this - they'll look to strength from you."

Sye dutifully goes to Lily as Lily approaches.  "I'd ask how life is treating you, Lily, but my guess is that its treating you about the same as me right now.  We've been approached by an elven pageboy and they're pleading for help.  While it goes against my better judgment, no civilian should have to face cloakers alone - elf or not."

Realizing that she's not lived up to her ideals, she stops and asks, "Lily - are you hurt badly anywhere?"


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 29, 2005)

"Cloakers," Lily repeats with a shudder. Then she snaps back to the present and looks down at herself. Her clothing is torn in a few spots, but her armor is intact and with the exceptions of a few minor bruises and scrapes she seems fine.

She looks back at Sye and shakes her head. "No...I'm all right. I got lucky." She rubs the back of her head, catching sight of the others. "All right. Maybe if we help them, they can help the rest of...of us."

At that, Lily looks around the scene of carnage again, and realizes sickly that even if there was an entire city of priests and paladins not ten feet away, most of the survivors would still not make it. Lucky indeed.

"Let's go," she says thickly, turning away from the wrecks and hurrying to join Alister and Duncan.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 29, 2005)

Wordlessly Sye also returns to Alister's position and gives him a look that says _'I'm ready to leave this carnage as soon as you are.'_


----------



## tylermalan (Oct 31, 2005)

Once it seems as though no one else is coming, the young Elf makes eye contact with Alister. *"Right then, follow me, he's just inside the town!"* The boy begins to walk at a fairly brisk pace towards the village, and following him is quite the trip.  Passing over the bodies of fallen Human and Elf alike, the boy seems to be forcing himself to stare straight ahead, as his gaze will occasionally pass to either direction, only to snap back to its original position almost immediately.  A few people rush to and fro carrying bandages and all manner of first aid supplies, ranging from a kit for stitches to potions of every color.  As you enter what seems to be the outskirts of the town, the grass turns to a slight dust with a small amount of gravel around.  Most of the houses are untouched and complete, but a few are not, having been destroyed by the falling airships.  One nearby house even has half an airship sticking out the smoking roof, a fire having recently been put out. 

You begin to approach the center of town containing the mayor's home, as you see two men speaking to two others as a myriad of people move around them near a seemingly untouched fountain.  The fountain is situated in the center of a circle of dirt and grass surrounded by buildings - some damaged, some not.  The two pairs stand between the fountain (now non-functional) and a partially ruined building on one side of the circle.  Once in plain sight, the boy leading you breaks into a run towards the men, as one of the pairs takes some papers from the other and hurries off across the circle, past the fountain heading elsewhere.  *"Sir!  Sir, I found them!  Here they are!"*

The men look up and over towards the boy, one slighty older looking, the other younger, their vision scanning over to you and across each of your faces.  His eyes stop for a moment on Alister, looking him up and down with apparent recognition on his face.  *"Ah, yes yes, bring them inside."* He turns with a wave over his shoulder to the man standing beside him while the young boy looks to you with eyes expecting you to follow.  

They lead you inside the building behind them, through a door still standing near some damage on the left.  The inside of the large room looks well-kept, though there is a large hole on the ceiling to your left that looks recently made.  *"I apologize for the lack of seating, so I suppose we can just stand.  I am mayor Galanda, the one in charge of the town and the people in it, and barring some of the pleasantries, I would like to know what has happened here - and more importantly, what is being done about the destruction."* He extends his hand to Alister.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 2, 2005)

Alister takes the proferred hand, somewhat in a daze. "Captain Alister Delbraeth," he introduces himself. "I... I'm afraid that I don't have a lot of answers for you. I have very little idea myself what has happened. I am... was... an officer on board the Rose 3. We were preparing to engage the Elven fleet when... when all hells broke loose. Both fleets were attacked by a mass force of... of monstrous _things_. I have no clue for myself what they were, or where they came from." He gives a glance back to those following him, inviting any of them to speak up if they have a better idea than he does.


----------



## tylermalan (Nov 4, 2005)

*"We saw a bit of what you speak, and I agree, it was horrible... did anybody else see anything, or was it as much havok up there as it looked like from down here?  I suppose no one could have known that was going to happen, especially such an odd occurrence... Are there any other officers alive?  Are you in charge sir, or are there others above you?  I'm afraid time has taken a bit of my memory about your ranks... I suppose if you're the only one right now then you'll have to do... your name sounds familiar..."*


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 4, 2005)

Sye looks to Alister and adds, "Cloakers, sir.  Forgive me for not being able to brief you since the attack.  Horrid, malevolent beings, actually.  Not much is known about them other than an encounter with them is often immediately a fight for one's life - as we see before us.  To my knowledge, I do not remember an occurance of that multitude being recorded, but they do have the intelligence to work together so I suppose anything is possible."


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 4, 2005)

"I'm not so sure," Lily says quietly, having pulled her cloak around herself. "For one...there were thousands of those things dropping on us from above. A flock that big we should have seen from a distance. It would have been a huge black blot in the sky. But we and the elves saw nothing until they started attacking. Like they came out of nowhere."

She shivers and looks shamefacedly down at the ground.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 4, 2005)

Sye smiles at Lily and adds, "Ah, Lily's a tactictian, too!  Another side of you that I was unaware of.  You are apparently full of pleasant surprises."  She smiles once more and turns to Alister.  "If Lily is correct - and she may well be, it all happened so fast - I am not aware of cloakers being recorded as posessing great magical powers.  Perhaps there is a greater mind at work?  A common enemy - or perhaps someone with an interest of either destroying the elves, humans, and dwarves?  Or ... at least causing us to point fingers at each other long enough until they can come in and take over on their own right?"

Sye thinks for a moment and adds, "What you suggest, Lily, does have many grave implications indeed."


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Nov 5, 2005)

Duncan chimed in, his years of experience overriding his mind.  His mind desperately pleading to be heard, _don't give yourself away, don't reveal your position._ 

"The cloakers, from what I know of them they are found under this world in the realm of darkness.  Perhaps one of the creatures of that deep darkness has united them.  There are many powerful spellcasters there and it would not be hard to find one capable of rendering a large group undetectable by mortal means."  Duncan spoke in a harsh, analytical tone.  He looked toward the mayor, "Perhaps it was your one dark-kindred who summoned the cloakers in order to fragment the surface races."


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 5, 2005)

Lily shakes her head.

"That makes no sense though," she points out, glancing up. "We -were- fragmented. We were at war. Now we have evidence of some kind of massively powerful common enemy. If anything, that could stop the war and give us a reason to fight together."

She looks around. "Not that there's many left to fight."


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 6, 2005)

Alister just nods numbly. He's heard of cloakers, though never seen one before, and tales tell of their malice and destructive power. "I would hope that more senior officers than me have survived," he answers in response to the mayor's question, "but I've has no word from anybody yet. I am unsure how the other ships fared, and how many survivors there might be." He almost goes on to explain why his name might be familiar, but stops himself in time. It seems unlikely and undesirable that hostilities will continue now, but even so it seems foolish to give such information away when it's unnecessary.


----------



## tylermalan (Nov 7, 2005)

Dressed in very loose-fitting clothing consisting of straps of leather here and there, the man standing behind the mayor stares at Duncan as he speaks, merely unfolding his arms in response.  He does not look amused.

*"I could say the same of you and yours, sir."* The mayor speaks to Duncan, then turns to Alister after briefly glancing over the faces of all of you. *"So you haven't a chance to check things out for yourself yet?  Well, let me tell you, it's horrible.  Most of us were taking cover from the battle in our homes, but we heard the screams, and we saw the destruction.  Everything down in seconds, our homes destroyed, our loved ones killed!  I need to know what has happened, and I need to know if any of you are the one I should be speaking to.  Oh, and fighting together should be considered after we clean up this mess.  No one out there is in any condition to fight I would imagine.  Who are each of you by the way, I've only met the Captain here..."*


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 7, 2005)

"Lily," the warlock says, almost extending a hand before thinking better of it.

"Lily Foster. Special Tactics Unit."


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Nov 8, 2005)

"My name is Duncan, Duncan Freehold.  I had the duties of shipwright, but I guess now is the time for other talents."  Duncan extends his hand more as a matter of cordiality than anything, even if he was acting completely bitter toward the elves his upbringing required some civility.  "And at least you have the advantage of being physically removed from your dark kin, we humans all look the same."   Duncan said with a smile, his movements now slipping into more comfortable territory.  Anyone who had known him for more than a few days and had spoken with him personally would recognize the tactic.  He was probing the elf, testing the bars, checking how he would react.  All this was just part of what made Duncan into Vaeris.


----------



## tylermalan (Nov 8, 2005)

*"I suppose you haven't been to the Eastern Sands then?  They look much different than yourself out there."*  The mayor takes Duncan's offered hand, looking next to Sye.  *"And who might you be?"*


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 8, 2005)

Sye faces the mayor.  "Sye Dillinger.  I am merely in charge of troop morale.  Most likely of little use to your needs - unless you have a human or a dwarf who needs cheering up."

Her eyes dart to Alister so that he can read her expression and know that she would keep a tight lip about her position unless specifically told otherwise.  Her eyes said it all, _'These are elves, after all.'_

She continues, "But tell me, mayor.  From your positon and your vantage point, where does it appear that the most damage was done?  I suppose if we are to help that would be an excellent place to begin."

OOC/Contingent Action: [Sblock]Using Diplomacy +17 to earn the mayor's trust with the last question.  Assuming the mayor responds favorably to her inquiry, Sye will continue by asking, "What do you know of the cloakers, sir?  Is there an enemy of your race that are known t employ the services of the cloakers in fights against your race?"[/Sblock]


----------



## tylermalan (Nov 10, 2005)

*"Well, its good to see you're all in good condition, and pardon my initial questions, I tend to get a bit too demanding.  To be honest Miss Dillinger, the most damage wasn't done to our town, it was done to our forces and yours.  However, being the one they come to for answers around here, I still need to supply my people with some kind of information, and I need something to send up the chain to the capitol.  Concerning the cloakers, it really did seem like they were just here all of a sudden.  The children seemed to notice them first, but that was when they were still allowed outside, which was before the fighting began.  Once we were alerted to their presence, there was nothing much more we could do but just take shelter inside.  I suppose we could find the children who saw them to find out where they came from, if they even know, but they may not.  As far as enemies against us, that sort of thing isn't really known to the people of such a small town, you would have to go elsewhere for that information."*

The mayor takes a deep breath and sighs.  He slowly steps over to the intact window to his left, gazing out of it as he continues to speak, his voice dropping much lower, the chagrin showing through now.  *"I suppose the best thing to do right now would be to just tend to the survivors.  We don't have the lodging here for everyone that's hurt I'm sure, nor do we have the manpower to help remove those that were less fortunate... I'm afraid I've never dealt with a catastrophe of this magnitude before.  But I'm not about to tell a military troupe how to conduct business, as I know you will have your own problems out there soon enough.  Go about your way, gather your remaining troops and help us tend to the fallen, if you've a mind to do so.  If you find any other ranking survivors, please send them my way, and if you don't... well, then come to me yourself Captain Delbraeth, once you've seen to your business, as there is something else I would like to discuss."*

Instantly the images of your fallen friends flash into your minds, as you begin to wonder what fate has dealt them. There is also much to see in the surrounding devastation, and you are certain that you cannot be the only survivors.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 10, 2005)

Alister nods slowly, giving a deep, ragged breath as the enormity and gravity of the situation truly dawns on him for the first time. "I... I thank you, mayor, for your understanding and your helpfulness." It seems Alister wants to say more, but he holds his tongue - bound not so much by his own habitual laconicism as by the propriety that comes with his position. He is not in a position to say everything he would like to about just how pointless the war suddenly appears to him. 

 Therefore he bows deeply to the mayor and then turns to the others. "Our first priority has to be to find any other pockets of survivors. Let's survey the scene, and we can decide how best to go about this." 

 Alister then leads the group back outside, and stands leaning heavily on his ranseur, scanning the wreckage and grappling with the logistics of how to cover the ground most efficiently and find other survivors.

OOC:
[sblock]How big is the area in which the ships have come down? Is it feasible, between us, to cover the ground in, say, an hour, and meet up again?[/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 10, 2005)

Sye turns to Alister, "Aye, sir.  I concur.  May I suggest starting with our own ships to find as many survivors as we can - and thus by increasing our number we could then help the elves much more efficiently?"

DM ONLY:
[Sblock]Sye will follow Alisters orders, of course, but as she goes about her work she will also look for any particular elven children.  If she finds them, she will offer to play them a song/dance/poem (Perform +15) if they can tell them if they saw the cloakers before they hit the ships.  If they can't, she still performs the song for their amusement.[/Sblock]


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Nov 10, 2005)

Duncan moves to Alister's side, "I agree with Miss Dillinger, however may I suggest we split into teams of two.  I can take the young miss Foster with me."


----------



## tylermalan (Nov 11, 2005)

OOC:

[sblock]The wreckage actually stretches pretty far, but it's somewhat one-sided.  The Elven fleet was stretched out in one long line because of the colored mist that their engines sprayed behind them, so some of their ships are way out there.  The Human and Dwarven forces are more consolidated, so with Duncan's suggestion, you could sparsely search the Human forces in the hour.  Otherwise, it might take you a bit longer, though you won't know for sure until you get out there.[/sblock]


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 11, 2005)

"Agreed - assuming of course that 'the young miss Foster' is equally happy with that arrangement. Meet back here in one hour."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 11, 2005)

Sye waits for Lily's approval, willing to step in a nd support her if she objects.  Otherwise, she goes with Alister and begins looking as stated above.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 12, 2005)

Lily eyes Duncan for a moment, then nods.

"That's fine. Let's just get this started. While we're standing around talking, people are dying out there."

She turns and starts making her way cautiously into the debris fields, not waiting to see if Duncan follows.


----------



## tylermalan (Nov 13, 2005)

The mayor nods in agreement with the group's decision as each of you turn to head out of the building.  The Elven boy that initially got your attention is standing behind you, and he darts out of the way so as not to block your exit.  

The fields outside are much as you remember them - burning and smoking and littered about with bodies and metal and wood.  More of the soldiers are up and about now than there were before, though still not that many.  They run about tending to the wounded, some just seemingly attempting to get their bearings, some not moving at all, though very much awake.  The ships are destroyed to the North and South due to the Elven line, offering two possible directions for your two groups to explore.

OOC:

[sblock]At this point, you can talk in character to each other to give me an idea of what you will be trying to accomplish on your search of the wreckage, at which point I will leave it open for some IC roleplaying.  I'll interject in-game when/if anything happens worth noting, and to provide description, and I will inform you guys of the results of the search once I get the feeling that the roleplaying is done.  Also, check the OOC thread for some things.[/sblock]


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 13, 2005)

Alister leads Sye to the north, figuring that either direction is probably just about as good as the other, keeping himself upright and appearing as confident and controlled as he can and doing his best not to notice the devastation all around him. "Alright. Our basic aim is to gather all the survivors back at the Elven village. I doubt they have adequate resources to help everybody... but they seemed sincere, at least, in their desire to lend aid, and if nothing else it will serve as a place to gather everybody together and try to get some sense of numbers. Other than that... I suppose we just need to do our best to keep morale up." Alister swallows, aware that he is having enough trouble just keeping his own morale ticking over to think very hard about anybody else's.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 14, 2005)

Sye listens to Alister until they are well clear of the other group.  "I agree, sir.  We do need to focus on the survivors at this point.  My gut tells me that anyone that can move is to be our first priority.  Obviously if they can move themselves they would probably already be lingering around already.  But there might be those who merely need help from a broken leg.  Those people we can help with relative ease."

She looks around at the carnage and stops.  "If I may, sir.  Speak freely that is.  I am concerned about Miss Foster and Duncan.  You have charged me with troop morale and reporting to you any trouble I might be aware of.  And you know my loyalty to you is unbreakable, sir.  Well, I was quite impressed with the young Miss Foster last night.  I had a chance to speak with her after my performance in the pleasure tent before we left camp.  She is a bright woman with many gifts to offer.  But I fear that she needs good influences in her life.  She has potential to be something special - I can see it in her eyes.  But there is a part of her that is troubled.  And, well, I don't know quite how to say this, sir.  But I worry about Duncan.  I know you saw earlier how he seemed to lack respect for your position and status.  He left me with an odd feeling the other day when I managed to speak with him.  I fear that Duncan and I are opposites, really.  And ... well ... I hope Lily is strong enough to withstand him.  There now, I've said it and can't take it back.  I don't trust him, sir.  He's little respect for the chain of command.  I saw the way Lily eyed him and then walked off without waiting for him just now.  She knows it too."

She looks blankly at the carnage around her.  "Tell me you've not seen it yourself, sir, and there'll be no more of this talk from me.  You have my word."


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Nov 18, 2005)

Duncan moves with light steps with Lily scouring the Southern debris field.  He stays close to her his eyes darting at the slightest hint of movement, his body is tense and he holds his spiked chain at the ready.

"So, Miss Foster, what did you think of the battle?" Duncan begins to his companion.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 18, 2005)

"What battle?" the warlock says after an uncomfortable moment of reflection. She turns her slightly too-pale face towards Duncan; dark eyes searching for hidden meaning in his question. "This wasn't a battle. It was just...indiscriminate slaughter. No honor, no glory...just..."

She waves a hand at the field of carnage, and quickly moves to shoo birds away from a small pile of bodies. That grim mission accomplished, she looked back at Duncan.

"Why? What do you think?"


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 18, 2005)

Alister listens intently to Sye as they walk, waiting until she has finished speaking her mind before nodding slowly. "Your discretion is appreciated" he says with a small sigh as yet another trouble imposes itself upon his mind. "I can't pretend I don't see what you mean. If there's going to be discord among the ranks, I'd guess it'll be coming from Mr. Freehold. I'll trust your judgement on Private Foster. I... haven't really got a sense of her abilities yet." He thinks back with an internal flinch to his uncomfortable conversation with Lily of the night before, seeming so long ago now. "But Mr. Freehold's eagerness to pair with her, and her own seeming dislike, lends credence to what you've said. I wouldn't rule out the possibility that he has some kind of designs on her. I'll try to avoid bringing them unnecessarily into contact in future, and keep Mr. Freehold close to me. Beyond that, I don't know that there's anything more to be done."


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Nov 18, 2005)

Duncan eases his posture slightly without losing his awareness of the area.

"I think that the battle was handled by amatuers, they use different tactics for different scaled conflicts which is the incorrect method.  They lost their sense of awareness which must be kept at all times, and the soldiers paid for their mistakes.  Had the cloakers not attacked it would of stll been wholesale slaughter, only now the nature of the survivors will be finger pointing instead of rebuilding for more war."  Duncan pauses, letting the words sink into Lily's mind before continuing, "I expect Mr. Delbraeth will not be able to keep everything in check if he is the highest ranking officer left.  While I have never seen anything like this slaughter on this scale before I have come close, the strength of the young Delbraeth to command in this situation this seems lacking in my eyes."


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 19, 2005)

Lily shrugs and pries away a section of wooden paneling. The sight under it causes her to look away and shut her eyes. The wooden panel falls back down with a sickly splatting thud.

"No one could have seen this coming," she says, opening her eyes again. "But...whatever. I'm no strategist. Let's worry about keeping things together once there's something TO keep together. Right now, our job is to find survivors."

She pauses, then something Duncan said plucked at her. With honest curiosity, Lily asks, "You've seen close to this carnage before? Where? When?"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 19, 2005)

Sye nods as her commander speaks.  "You have a confidant in me, sir.  Whatever is on your mind - know that it is safe with me.  Your honesty about Mr. Freehold is appreciated."  She lets a slight smile cross her face as she thinks about her next comment.  "You need not keep Mr. Freehold to yourself, of course.  If we need to split up again, you may suggest he goes with me.  You know where my loyalties lay, I believe that I am able to fend off his ... designs."

She begins to step forward once again, satisfied with the conversation.  "See anything, sir?  May I inquire as to what inclinations you have to the future for the war effort in light of this new development?  The troops will need some kind of direction to keep them loyal, of course."


----------



## tylermalan (Nov 19, 2005)

OOC: 

At this point, you've all reached a distance of about 300 feet from the main portion of the town, and you've just now passed the outer-most buildings, opening into the vast fields that lay before you.  Up until now, you've encountered only a few ships that weren't already crashed into those buildings, but now a large amount lay before you, spread out over an incomprehensible area, though not one so large as to make your task of searching seem impossible - merely daunting.  The sun is starting to peek through the overcast sky, and the day seems to brighten.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 19, 2005)

"Huh." Half a laugh, half a sigh. Sye's question catches Alister somewhat off-guard, and it takes a moment for him to give a more articulate response. "I'm... certainly hoping it won't come down to me making that choice. I hardly feel qualified. But as to my own opinion - I'd not see the war with the elves continue now. The first priority is surely to make some attempt to discover what drove the cloakers to strike when they did, and to defend ourselves against whatever other designs they might have. They've just eliminated a great swathe of the fleets of the humans, dwarves, and the elves as well. Where do they go from there?"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 20, 2005)

Glad to hear Alister talking through the issues at hand, Sye continues as she walks, "I couldn't agree more in truth, actually.  I've been mulling through in my own head how upset I am to see this kind of carnage at my feet.  Yet, only a few hours ago, I'd have gladly helped lead many a human and dwarf into this same carnage knowing that we were the ones producing this type of carnage among the elves.  And, likely they would be producing this kind of carnage among us.  But now that all seems kinda pointless, actually.  All the cloakers really did is to prevent us from taking the blame of doing this to ourselves.  And ... if I may be so bold , sir ... is what I believe you have already said.  Our first priority may well be to put our differences behind us and to join together in understanding where the cloakers came from."

Sye ponders her stream-of-consciousness type expression before adding "Perhaps the cloakers came at a time to show us what great evil truly is ... and I hope we can learn how close we were to embodying that within ourselves.  I've no desire to go there again.  Evil isn't where I am comfortable.  Just look at this place ..."


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 20, 2005)

Alister just nods, seeing little reason to try to dodge round Sye's penetrating insight. It's somewhat relieving, actually, to have no choice but to be forthright about his motives. "Yes. Yes, you speak for me as well. It's... odd... to have it shown to you so clearly that the army you've been taught is the greatest thing in this world truly is fallible, and has been wrong for almost as long as you can remember."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 20, 2005)

Sye stops, realization striking her.  "Oh, god, sir.  Of course.  Here I am blubbering on and of course you would be struggling more deeply than I.  I am merely a recruit, and a new one at that.  Please forgive any insult that I have given to you.  I am sorry that your life has been turned upside down so violently."

For the first time that she can remember, Sye looks upon Alister in a new light.  Of course he is still her commanding officer, but for this instant her expression doesn't reflect the military chain of command.  Her expression reads more like empathizing pain with a friend.  She turns to face Alister and holds out a genuine hand.  "We'll get through this.  You, me, Miss Foster, Duncan, and anyone else we find alive.  We'll get through this."


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Nov 21, 2005)

Duncan looks at Lily and begins to speak, "Do you remember the defeat of the vampire Rimris a few years back?  If you don't then I'm not surprised it was kept fairly secret.  When he was slain by those vampire hunters I was a few miles away.  My master and I saw a pillar of smoke rising from the distance and went to see if we could help.  What we saw there was true carnage. The hunters who went in there killed everything, monster or not, and when they left they desecrated to bodies of those who served the vampire.  This scene is terrible, but here the bodies fell where the died, there on the other hand..."  Duncan trails off, he seems lost in thought but not mortified.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 21, 2005)

Alister looks across at Sye, caught between embarassment and amusement. "I... I think we're all likely having a fairly bad day actually. I'm not really interested in making it into some kind of contest." He smiles, somewhat weakly but genuinely. "Regardless, I agree; we'll pull through, one way or the other."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 21, 2005)

Within nothing more that is realy pressing for her to say, Sye turns and begins to stroll in the direction they had been traveling.  Muttering more to herself than anyone else really she simply says, "So much damage in one spot..."


----------



## tylermalan (Nov 22, 2005)

OOC:

Alister and Sye, the ships you've been wading through have all been pretty much facing the same direction, and you notice the formation they should have kept, were they still in the air.  As you walk, you pass a small group of them into a small clearing from the destruction.  Just past the clearing is another formation, one you recognize as the formation for the commanding ships - two aircraft behind a line of six.  Of course, now the formation is less-than-perfect, though still recognizable, and two of the 'line of six' are missing, likely spun off in other directions.  The two command ships are clearly marked on their underbellies, now shown to you as the ships lay on their sides, smoking.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 22, 2005)

Alister stops, staring in shock at the command ships. He knew, of course, that they would have come down, but seeing them so clearly is something of a shock. "My father..." Not waiting to see if Sye is following, he runs towards the ships with the intention of finding any survivors or, more likely, identifying bodies.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 22, 2005)

Sye follows after Alister, but intentionally dtaying about 25 feet back.  She wanted to give Alister his space, but she also knew that looking through the wreckage for survivors was important.  Sye doesn't say anything to Alister until he's had a chance to look thoroughly and see what ever he could find - especially regarding his father.


----------



## tylermalan (Nov 25, 2005)

*Alister and Sye*

As you run up to the command ships, you realize that you don't know which one contained which commanders.  They are both identically marked, a strategy you notice as being one to confuse the enemy should they get close enough to board in an attempt to get rid of your commanders.  As you approach from the East, the ship on your left is nearly completely destroyed - holes everywhere, severe hull damage, pieces of debris still seemingly falling off, no one moving in or around the ship.  The ship on your right seems to be in similar condition, but this one is also on fire.  As the fire has spread, you cannot tell from a quick glance how the fire may have started or where in the ship it originated, and it has since spread to many other areas of the ship.  

There is one body laying on the ground outside of both ships, significantly closer to the ship on your right, but you cannot tell who it is or what their rank is from this distance.  It is not moving.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 25, 2005)

Alister continues to run, not yet quite registering the near-certainty that is implied by the utter devastation of both ships. He makes first for the body that can be seen near the burning ship, and upon reaching it will try to determine if he knows the person, and whether they are alive.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 25, 2005)

Sye also runs to the person, prepared to assist in any way.  "Sir, do you recognize this one?" Sye asks as they draw close to the body and Alister has a chance to look at the body.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 29, 2005)

Lord Wyrm said:
			
		

> Duncan looks at Lily and begins to speak, "Do you remember the defeat of the vampire Rimris a few years back?  If you don't then I'm not surprised it was kept fairly secret.  When he was slain by those vampire hunters I was a few miles away.  My master and I saw a pillar of smoke rising from the distance and went to see if we could help.  What we saw there was true carnage. The hunters who went in there killed everything, monster or not, and when they left they desecrated to bodies of those who served the vampire.  This scene is terrible, but here the bodies fell where the died, there on the other hand..."  Duncan trails off, he seems lost in thought but not mortified.




(eee...Thanksgiving...sorry for delay)

Lily squints a little and gets confused smile. "You sound like you're rooting for the vampire there," she quips, trying to make it sound like a joke. "I mean, I'm no vampire hunter, but if I was I'd probably be cutting up the bodies too, you know? Just to make sure they didn't get back up again when my back was turned." She shrugs. "What did they do that was worse than...than -this-?"

She sweeps a hand around to indicate the grim field around them.


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Nov 29, 2005)

Duncan looked at Lily, his eyes seemed almost sorrowful, "Just remember Miss Foster, you asked."  Duncan took a moment and began, "The first thing they did was destroy the vampire and his minions that stood before them, that was quick enough and the sun claimed the bodies.  Next they took the villagers and crucified them, all of them.  They covered them in pigs blood and let the carrion birds feed on them for six days, all the time healing them with magic so they would stay alive through all of the pain.  The villagers had for the most part done nothing wrong but they were still placed upon the crosses.  But still more would follow..." Duncan seemed to gaze into Lily's very soul, "I gets worse Miss Foster, shall I continue?"


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 30, 2005)

Lily wrinkles her nose reflexively and shakes her head, waving the visions off. The words themselves were confusing. What good god, who's followers would seek to destroy a vampire, would condone such actions? What paladin could shine his armor after such acts? And, a darker, more pragmatic thread of thought pointed out, how could they possibly spare that much healing magic just for sadism?

Despite it's flaws though, the story had a certain visceral power to it. A twilight warning whisper to _beware hunting monsters, lest ye become one._ That was a good warning and true, and it's unspoken assertion that she too might commit such atrocities should she slip was enough to throw a shiver down her back.

"You saw all this happen," she finally says skeptically, glancing up at the larger warrior.


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Nov 30, 2005)

Duncan noticed Lily shiver as he related a portion of the tale, the same reaction he had when he saw it occur.  When he saw the slaughter from his hiding place he knew that evil was truly relative, the hunters who had been slain before Vaeris and his soldiers moved in had retribution from their fellows, no matter how dishonorable it was.

Duncan stopped his searching completely now, focused on Lily.  He began, "I was there, but not for the crucifications.  That ended five days before I arrived.  My master freed a few of the villagers and we heard of the first eleven days from them before we drove home our daggers and ended their suffering.  We hid from those hunters for nearly twenty days before they left and we buried the villagers.  The carnage was absolute and the smell of burnt flesh hung in the air for the weeks it took the two of us to give the death rights.  I watched much of what happened though, I saw the emblems emblazoned on the chests of the 'holy warriors' as they flayed children while their mothers watched, I saw the horror of flesh being made to garmets, and there was far worse than that.  That _thing _ was worse than this by a great amount." Duncan paused, the events had obviously shaken him.  He took a moment and continued, "You want to know the funny thing?  The warriors who killed the vampire and his immeadiate minions were servants of a dark god, but the ones who commited the atrocities afterward were servants of gods of light." Duncan's more precise reflection upon the past nearly broke his will, but he had managed to keep something of his mind in check when talking to Lily.  If he thought she were better prepared he might of told her of the greatest atrocities that occured in that place of darkness.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 30, 2005)

Lily considers that and shakes her head. 

"I guess I can see maybe that a dark god might want a vampire dead if it didn't want competition or something," she allows. "But no god of light would condone that kind of action. Maybe they claimed to follow one, maybe they even thought they did. But if what you're saying is true, they were way out of line, and I'm sure they paid for it somehow."


----------



## tylermalan (Dec 1, 2005)

*Alister and Sye*

As you approach the body, it is laying on its left side, facing away from you.  Rolling it over to reveal the front, you recognize the man as a commanding officer of a primary unit of archers within your army.  His body is starting to become more rigid, and his rank is clearly displayed on his shoulders and chest.  He has no major visible open wounds, though there is blood, probably from the impact.  His close proximity to the ship on the right, still on fire, is a sign of which ship is the command ship, and which is the dummy ship, though this sign is not a sure thing.

Alister, you knew the man through mutual acquaintances, and had no real bond to him.  Sye, you have only seen the man in passing, and have never spoken.


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Dec 1, 2005)

"Not god of light, _gods_ of light, more than one.  Oh, and they did pay, the warrior of the dark god who killed the vampire found out about the atrocities.  He tracked the 'paladins' and 'clerics' down and they paid with their lives one by one.  It was fortunate he learned of those events, he was far more creative than the servants of good." Duncan looked at the wreckage about him, "Perhaps we had best concentrate on searching for now."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 1, 2005)

Lily nods fervently, at once repelled by the unrelenting brutality of the tale, yet morbidly curious about how this 'warrior of a dark god' undertook revenge, and why. With some effort, she pushes the matter away, and resumes the search of the wreckage for any lives they're not too late to save.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 1, 2005)

"Tragic, sir," Sye comments to Alister.  "Archer's shouldn't have to die like this.  Well, nobody should have to die like this."  She motions to the ship that is still on fire.  "Should we?"


----------



## tylermalan (Dec 2, 2005)

*Duncan and Lily*

As you search the wreckage and converse, you realize that you have actually traveled pretty far from the town you began in.  Looking off in the distance a ways in the direction you were already heading, You see some people actually up and moving about - the first you've seen yet.  As you get closer, you realize that they are members of the union of shipwrights conscripted for this war, and Duncan, you recognize a few as being part of the contingency you belonged to.  They are moving about very rapidly in an attempt to pull a man out of a burning ship, a feat they accomplish just as you get within distance to discern what they are doing.  Including the recently rescued shipwright, there are eight in total.  They begin to move to try to put out the fire.

In addition, you see some movement off to your left quite a ways, as it seems there may be some more survivors in that direction.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 2, 2005)

Alister swallows and nods, beginning to move towards the burning ship. "Yes. We... we have to make certain."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 3, 2005)

Not wanting to usurp her commander, but trying to scout ahead and potentially protect Alister from the sight of her father, Sye steps quickly a few paces ahead of Alister and approaches the ships.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 3, 2005)

Lily gasps and points at the shipwrights. "Look! And there's something moving over that way too. Why don't you go help them out, and I'll check out whatever's moving?"

She starts at a brisk jog towards the wiggling timbers and planks, would be running in fact, but that she's still conscious and cautious of danger. An elf still in 'kill the humies' mode, perhaps...or beasts like those that had attacked.


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Dec 3, 2005)

Duncan looks to Lily, "Be careful."
_Wouldn't want to lose this one, to much effort finding some else this skilled and pliable._ Vaeris thinks as he runs toward the shipwrights.
In a commanding voice he yells, "You men, are there others tapped in that?"  Duncan moves to the rear of the shipwrights taking a posture to guard them against outside threats.


----------



## tylermalan (Dec 5, 2005)

Lily:

As you turn your focus in your new direction, you realize that its much farther than you originally thought.  It will take you awhile to get there, should you continue in that direction.  You still cannot make out what is over there or what is going on.

Duncan:

A man looks up and, startled, says, *"Duncan!  I can't believe you've made it!  MEN! OVER HERE!  No, I don't think anyone else is in there, though I wouldn't know for sure, and we can't seem to find any officers either..."*  You recognize him as Jesoah.  The recently rescued man is helped up by another, and the whole group trots over to where you are standing.  They look haggard and worn, and none of them seem to know what's going on.

Sye and Alister:

The ship seems to be burning brighter since you stopped to check on the officer on the ground behind you.  You can't quite tell where the fire originated, and the heat is oppressive.  There is a large hole facing you in the underbelly of the ship, the hatch leading to the hull on top of the ship seemingly blocked by fire, and the rear escape chute, seemingly undamaged.  There is fire inside the hole in the underbelly, though it is not blocking your path.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 5, 2005)

"Duncan!" Lily yells, waving. "It's a ways off! Is everything all right over there? You don't need me for anything?"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 6, 2005)

Sye looks over the situation and says, "I doubt anyone is alive near the rear escape chute - it is undamaged and nobody has found their way out yet.  If they were alive and near it, that would be the logical choice.  I'm heading for the hole in the center with your permission."

Sye waits for Alister's approval and if she receives it she heads for the gaping hole.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 6, 2005)

"Yes," Alister rasps. "Just be careful... I imagine this ship has claimed enough lives already." Shaking his head, he follows Sye towards the flaming wound in the ship's hull.


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Dec 7, 2005)

"We'll have to make sure there's no one in there, Jesoah I would appreciate it if you keep me an escape route open."  Duncan shed much of his unnecessary gear,  with his chain safely against him and a dagger handy, he kept his armor on to help absorb any unexpected shocks and stashed two potions of cure lights in his belt.  Hearing Lily he called out, "If you have anything to ward me against fire I would be most appreciative."  He moved his cloak to shield him from the smoke and guard against the heat and readied to run in.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 7, 2005)

Lily winces concernedly. "I don't! Be careful! I do have some healing potion though, if...if you know. You need any."

She stays where she is for a moment, torn between wanting to see to the possible survivors up ahead, and wanting to help Duncan and his plunge into danger in the fallen ship she was leaving behind.


----------



## tylermalan (Dec 8, 2005)

Alister and Sye:

You approach the ship and realize that the fire is burning much hotter than you thought.  It still does not block your path, though once inside the conditions should prove to be miserable.  The hole in hull is large enough for both of you to step through one after the other, but you probably shouldn't touch the metal walls.  When you get inside you immediately begin to perspire, sweat pouring from your brow and into your eyes, stinging them along with the smoke billowing out of the gash in the underbelly.  You realize that you are in the storage space beneath the main deck where the officers normally operate from, and you see stairs leading into that office straight ahead, in the back of the room.  Crates litter the ground, some broken open, and all manner of objects lay about.  Nothing stands out as being particularly useful at a glance through the plumes of smoke, though you could spend some more time searching if you wish.  You also notice that in addition to the smoke billowing out from the opening through whic you both entered, some smoke can be seen going up the stairs as well, suggesting that there may be another way out somewhere.

OOC: During the first round you spend in the hull, you take one point of nonlethal damage due to the heat.  In addition, any metal items directly touching your skin begin to heat up.

Lily:

When you look back towards the objects in the distance, they now seem to be getting closer, though they are still far off and undiscernable.

Duncan:

As you head towards the ship, you see the escape hatch that the other men pulled the one trapped free from. It lies agape, smoke pouring forth from the source somewhere inside the ship.  As you get closer, you see that your cloak should be enough to protect you from the smoke and heat, as long as you keep it up and are not inside for very long, as the fire isn't as bad as it first seemed.  Climbing the escape hatch is a feat in and of itself, and once you are inside you are in the back of the ship, a room you recognize all too well as the holding area for shipwrights when not in use.  No one is in this room, and there are two exits, one which appears to be leading towards the source of the smoke, the other, away from it.

*"BE CAREFUL DUNCAN!!!"* The men behind you yell for your safety as you enter.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 8, 2005)

Sye notices the heat and steps back outside for just a second.  She removes her fiddle and its bow and places it outside the burning ship - hoping that it doesn't get stolen from among the rubble.  A quick look around reveals not too many that are moving anyway, so she decides to test ehr luck and charges back into the ship.

"Sir, if you want to look for useful items, I'll understand.  You'd have a better idea of what would be needed anyway.  But I'm going up the stairs for a few seconds to see what I can see.  I'll return shortly - this smoke is getting to me already!"

She coughs once and and charges up the stairs looking for any sign of life.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 8, 2005)

Alister doesn't respond, but follows Sye up the stairs at full pelt. He's not interested in scavenging the wreckage, but only in making absolutely certain of what he already believes in his heart to be true - his father is dead. Beyond that, he's dimly aware that he has a responsibility to be sure of the fatalities among his commanding officers.


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Dec 8, 2005)

Duncan's mind opens as he rushes in, he lets out his inner self and lets it take control.  Vaeris glances to the two exits, his mind is predatory, his vision is clear.
_The more that make it out the more I'll have if the elves should turn on us_
Vaeris moves to the exit with smoke pouring from it.
_If anyone's trapped they'll have less time near here, this had better be fast_
Vaeris draws up his cloak and runs in, keeping a hand loosely against one wall to prevent him from losing his way.  He calls out loudly for survivors, hoping to hear a voice among the devastation.


----------



## tylermalan (Dec 10, 2005)

Alister and Sye:

You pound up the stairs ahead of you only to emerge into a veritable inferno.  Fire seems everywhere, and there are few places you can step to avoid it.  You are indeed inside the command office, noticing the tell-tale signs - lots of scroll cases, nicer furniture (if it isn't burning), and two large windows at the front of the ship, both busted out.  Looking around, you see many bodies, and notice officer rank on a few, though it is hard to tell who they actually are.

OOC:  You can make search checks to look for anyone in particular, or you can do something else if you would like.  Use Invisible Castle for your search checks if you choose to make them.  In addition, you both take another point of nonlethal damage from the heat.

Duncan:

As you steady yourself in your path along the wall, it feels hot to the touch.  Your call goes unanswered as you move through the doorway, ducking to avoid inhaling the smoke above.  It gets progressively hotter past the entrance into what you recognize as more living quarters.  You still cannot see the original source of the fire, but there IS fire in this room, albeit very little.  Smoke billows out of another doorway down a corridor of cots lined up and bolted to the floor on either side of you, and you see no one in this room.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 10, 2005)

Alister looks around him, heedless of the terrible heat, and quickly realises that anybody here is very unlikely still to be alive. Still, though, he's driven by an urge to know for certain regarding his father; he knows he could never press forward without knowing for sure, one way or the other. With a set jaw, one hand raised to shield his eyes from the blistering heat, he presses forward to hunt for his father's face among the dead. 

((Search 1d20 [6]+3 = 9. 

 Circumstances permitting, I'll make another search roll every round until I'm certain one way or the other - but in case something happens in the meantime to prevent that I won't roll ahead.))


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 11, 2005)

Sye stays beside Alister as well, looking for Alister's father.  Trying to conserve energy, she refrains from speaking unless she finds Alister's father.

[Sblock]OOC: She'll make as many search checks as she can before she passes out from heat/smoke/non-lethal daamge.  She can stay until she's at 5 remaining and then she flees from the office back to the spot where she left her fiddle.  I didn't roll the dice because: 1. I really prefer the DM to roll so as to avoid the whole linking bit and 2. I really don't have an idea how many such checks are possible or necessary - so I thought it best to leave it in the DM's hands.[/Sblock]


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Dec 12, 2005)

Vaeris kept moving down the corridor, his eyes darting back and forth as he continued to call for survivors.  He saw the billowing smoke from the doorway and ran too it.  He took a deep breath of the good air before the room and ran in.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 12, 2005)

When Duncan vanishes inside, Lily is released. She turns to look at the movement, and quickly sets off to see what those shapes are. Survivors? More attackers? She tries to keep to cover as she goes, hoping to see them them more clearly before they see her.


----------



## tylermalan (Dec 15, 2005)

Alister and Sye:

OOC - Sye, I rolled an 18 total for your search check, and you spot Alister's father lying face down on a nearby desk, unmoving.  The fire rages around him, but he looks relatively unharmed at a first glance.  In addition, the smoke that you noticed escaping in the opposite direction as the rest is going out of the two broken out windows on the front of the ship.  You both take another point of nonlethal damage from the heat.

Lily:

Unfortunately, there's not much cover within your immediate vicinity, and the direction the group is heading suggests that they have already seen you, though they may not recognize you yet.  As you get a bit closer, you realize that they are a contingent of archers from your army, albeit minus their weapons.

Duncan:

You explode up the stairs into the main inner deck, just below the open deck on the top of the ship.  The fire seems to be originating from inside here, though it is difficult to discern what exactly is on fire.  You take no damage from the heat, but it is oppressive, and you will begin taking damage if you choose to stay for any further rounds.  There are a few doors, all open leading to specific operation rooms on the sides of the walls, and stairs leading up onto the deck, light spilling forth through holes in the smoke.  No one answers your yells as of yet.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 15, 2005)

With a half-sigh, half-sob of relief, Lily breaks into a run, waving over her head.

"Ho there! Over here! Over here!"

On meeting them (assuming nothing untoward occurs  ) Lily sends anyone with bad wounds towards the elf village, letting them know that for the moment the elves are putting up with them, so be on good behavior. Anyone not too injured and ablebodied, she recruits, dividing into pairs and sending back out to look for more survivors. Once the archers have been dealt with, she hustles back to the ship Duncan vanished into, hoping that he's come back out by then.

(Note - if you wanted RP here, feel free to interrupt my little summary.  )


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 15, 2005)

Sye shouts, "Sir!  Over here!" with a somewhat enthusiastic tone.  "I believe I've found him and he looks somewhat worse for wear but I don't see any immediate wounds."

Sye moves, waves, or does whatever else is necessary to get Alister's attention through the smoke.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 15, 2005)

Alister hurries over to where Sye points, too charged with adrenaline to feel or think anything much except that he must get his father out of there. He charges heedlessly through the smoke and flames as far as is possible, intending to leap onto the desk where his father lies, heft him over his shoulder, and carry him out as swiftly as he can.

OOC:
[sblock]I don't know what rolls might be appropriate so Tyler, feel free to make any you see fit for me in the interests of speed. Alister will do anything short of obvious and complete suicide to achieve his objectives.[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Dec 16, 2005)

Vaeris moves too the doors one by one checking briefly inside the operations rooms for signs of life before moving on.


----------



## tylermalan (Dec 17, 2005)

Lily:

There are 6 total troops when you reach them.  One that you don't recognize immediately starts spouting off how many of them are remaining from the original regiment, speaking too fast and incoherently for you to truly understand what he's saying.  None of them are of rank, and as such, they listen to your directions explicitly.  They head off in the direction of the village as you turn towards Duncan, hustling that way.

When you get there, the shipwrights see you coming and greet you, telling you that Duncan has been gone for awhile.  You occasionally hear him yelling for survivors, so you know he's not dead.  No one answers his calls as of yet.

Duncan:

The third room you come to is a map checking room, and inside is a man slumped over a desk littered with maps.  He is bleeding, though you don't know where from.

Alister and Sye:

Alister, you reach your father and heft him onto your shoulders with relative ease.  You don't see any immediate means of escaping other than the broken windows, which you could try to jump out of.  The smoke is intense even more so with your father on your shoulders, as he makes it difficult to crouch underneath it.  You both take another point of nonlethal damage from the heat.  In addition, a piece of metal hanging somewhere on your father's uniform touches your hand, burning you for the instant that it stays there.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 17, 2005)

Sye looks to physically aid Alister in getting his father safely out.

[Sblock]Trying to use the Aid Another option for a bonus to Alister's roll should he try to jump out.  Sye's Jump check is a -1, so this may not be successful.[/Sblock]

Additionally, should Alister attempt to jumpt through the broken out windows Sye looks to her commander directly and says, "I believe you can make it, sir.  Not only for your father, but for you and all the soldiers who fought under your father and yourself.  To see him and yourself escape this burning inferno would do wonders for their morale.  Go, sir, and bring glory to the troops and save your father's life.  I'll be right behind you."

[Sblock]Should Alister attempt to jumpt through the windows, Sye is trying to use her Inspire Competence bonus to boost Alister's jump check or whatever else she may do.She wil keep encouraging Alister for as many tries as Alister needs to make it through the window - even if it means taking nonlethal damage to the point of falling unconscious inside the flying ship.[/Sblock]


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Dec 17, 2005)

Vaeris moves to the downed man's side, he moves his right hand to the man's neck reaching his forefingers to check for a pulse.  As he does so he moves his left hand to his belt to retrieve a potion.

[sblock]Heal +4 to check for signs of life, if some are detected I'll administer the potion.[/sblock]


----------



## tylermalan (Dec 20, 2005)

Vaeris:

He is alive and unconscious.  Administering the potion goes as smoothly as can be expected, helped a bit by the room not being so filled with smoke.  He wakes up dazed, and doesn't seem to know what's going on.  He doesn't say anything, only looks around frantically, scrambling into a corner once he notices his own blood.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 20, 2005)

Alister smiles grimly at Sye, nods, and taking a deep breath  he makes a leap for the windows. Of course, the deep breath was something of a mistake. He coughs violently even as he springs towards the windows, and he realises this attempt is doomed to failure. Picking himself up off the floor and trying to find another vantage point from where the windows are accessible, without getting burned in the process, he prepares to make another attempt.

OOC:
[sblock]Jump 1d20[6]+0 = 6

 Why does Invisible Castle hate me?  

 Anyhow, I've assumed that that roll was a failure... I think that's fair, since even with the bonuses from Sye's actions I've still basically got nowhere, taking into account the +10 DC for no running start. If by some miracle it's a success lemme know and I'll gladly edit.  If not then I'll be trying again next round... I'll let you handle that one I think tyler, if you don't mind, and hope that your dice mojo is stronger than mine. [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 20, 2005)

Lily spends a moment listening to the noises of Duncan in the ship...then sets her jaw and enters the flaming wreck as well, stooping over to keep low, and heading towards the area she heard him last.


----------



## tylermalan (Dec 21, 2005)

Lily:

You enter the blaze that has grown in intensity since you left Duncan to his own devices.  Two exits, one which appears to be leading towards the source of the smoke, the other, away from it, stand before you.  Duncan hasn't made any noise in awhile now.

Alister:

[sblock]Lol, hopefully you're right  About to roll now... I'll post the results of your recent attempt and then again later with the new attempt[/sblock]

As you search for a good vantage point, you find a desk nearby the windows that seems to be in good condition.  Hopping on top and crouching down, you prepare to leap out the window (avoiding the shattered glass of course).  As you start to jump, your foot catches and slips on something, and you fall to the ground, your father on top of you because he was on your shoulders (chances are he didn't get any more hurt from the fall, so that's good at least).  After the fall you pick yourself back up with help from Sye and clear off the desk, about to try again.


----------



## tylermalan (Dec 22, 2005)

Alister:

You hop up on top of the desk, about to try again to clear the window.  Springing out, this attempt is much more successful, as you make it clear to the window and out, only clipping a few pieces of broken glass on your way out.  As you exit the window and look down, it seems to be a bit farther than you thought, and your descent is a bit wobbled.  You hit the ground on your feet, but at an angle, and you tip over onto the ground as you try to keep your father on your shoulders.  You are both no worse for wear. 

Sye:  

You see Alister make it out the window and fall to the ground upon contact, stumbling.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 22, 2005)

"Excellent, sir!  I'll see you out there!" Sye yells once they are clearly through the window.  Glad they made it safely out, Sye turns and tries to leave back the way they came after taking a quick look for anyone else alive.  

[Sblock]Assuming she finds nobody alive and can make it back out the way that they came in she finds herself short of breath and exits the ship to reclaim her fiddle.  If not, She'll try to jump out herself and then run around the ship to reclaim her fiddle.[/Sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 22, 2005)

"Duncan!" Lily yells, trying to fan smoke away from her face with a cupped palm. "Duncan, are you all right? Answer! I'm in the ship, I'm trying to find you!"

She coughs and fans harder.  "Anyone!" On raising her voice, Lily keeps trying to follow where Duncan's voice had been coming from.


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Dec 22, 2005)

Vaeris looked at the downed man in the cold stare of a trained killer, "You are fine, I have administered a healing potion.  I'll get you out of here if you'll trust me."  He held his hand forth as he heard Lily call out, "Miss Foster, I have a survivor."  He shouted, "Follow my voice."  He turned once more to the man, "Cover your face with your clothing as I have covered mine and keep low, we'll move for the girl and freedom."  He kept his hand out for the man to take.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 22, 2005)

Immensely relieved to be out of the ship, Alister lays his father down on the ground and sets to trying to determine what state of health he is in, doing the best he can with his very limited medical knowledge.


----------



## tylermalan (Dec 27, 2005)

Sye:

You do indeed find someone else alive.  Amid you immediate search, you hear a cough, and following the sound leads you to another downed officer, one whom you do not recognize.  He is laying face up on the ground, unconscious.

Lily:

You can somewhat discern what direction Duncan's voice is coming from, and from the two choices of direction to choose from, you know which one to take to reach him.  You barge through that door into another longer room with a door at the end.  You make your way towards that door...

Duncan:

The man doesn't seem to be coherent, and doesn't react to your words.  He continues to shrink back away from his blood.

Alister:

You can tell that your father is alive, unconscious, and breathing, but beyond that you cannot determine anything.  You can't tell is he has any internal injuries or broken bones, or anything else of that sort.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 27, 2005)

Sye attempts to see if she can lift the person up.  Sye yells as loud as she can for Alister, "Sir, I have another officer in here.  This one's alive as well!"


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 28, 2005)

"Duncan!" Lily covers her mouth and nose with an arm, groping ahead with her other one as she forges ahead. On finding the door shut, she feels at it experimentally before moving through, to make sure she's not heading straight into a cauldron of flames. When she's satisfied, she opens the door and calls again.

"Duncan! Can you hear me?!"


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 29, 2005)

Having established that his father seems to be in a stable condition, Alister relaxes for a moment and his attention expands once more to take account of his surroundings. It's then that he hears Sye's call, and without hesitation he sets off for the rift in the ship once more. He casts one glance back at his father, reassuring himself that he is safe for the time being, and then shielding his face as best he can from the heat and smoke he ventures again into the burning vessel, in search of Sye and whoever she's found.


----------

